# هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

*هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158*

*هل كان الختان اليهودي شريعة موسوية ؟؟
هل كان المسيح يعلم بانه يجب على الامم ان يختتنوا ؟؟
هل كان بولس يعلم بالغاء الختان بالضرورة ؟؟
وهل اختلف بولس مع باقي الرسل (مثل بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وغيرهم ) في موضوع اهمية الختان بالنسبة للفكر الايماني المسيحي ؟؟؟؟

هذا ما سوف نحاول الاجابة عليه 


بداية : الختان كان عهد الله مع ابراهيم ونسله وسوف نناقش هذا في وقته ، اي ان الختان كان علامة العهد بين الله وابراهيم ونسله لتفرقته عن الاممي ( كل الشعوب غير اليهودية ) (تكوين 17 : 10 - 14)
ولم يكن هناك تعليما واضحا وصريحا من المسيح باهمية الختان ، ولكن في بداية الكرازة بالايمان بالمسيح كانت هناك حادثة استدعت الرسل جميعا الى الاجتماع في اورشليم 

واليك ما حدث في المجمع الاول بين الرسل في اورشليم ( اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 15)

"1 وانحدر قوم من اليهودية وجعلوا يعلمون الاخوة انه ان لم تختتنوا حسب عادة موسى لا يمكنكم ان تخلصوا. 2 فلما حصل لبولس وبرنابا منازعة ومباحثة ليست بقليلة معهم رتبوا ان يصعد بولس وبرنابا واناس آخرون منهم الى الرسل والمشايخ الى‏ اورشليم من اجل هذه المسئلة. "

كان الرسول بولس وبرنابا يخدمان ويكرزان بكلمة الرب للخلاص في انطاكية ، وحسب ما كان معمولا سابقا في هذه الخدمة لم يذكر احد الختان بأنه عملية لازمة للخلاص ، ولكن جاء بعض (( اليهود)) يعلمون انه يجب ان يختتن المؤمن حسب عادة موسى لكي يتم الخلاص ( لاحظ هنا انهم ارجعوا الامر لموسى وليس لابراهيم في حين ان عهد الختان كان بين الله وبين ابراهيم ) ، وانتهى الامر بوجوب النزول الى اورشليم لمناقشة الرسل والمشايخ في اورشليم من اجل هذه المسألة 

"5 ولكن قام اناس من الذين كانوا قد آمنوا من مذهب الفريسيين وقالوا انه ينبغي ان يختنوا ويوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى 6 فاجتمع الرسل والمشايخ لينظروا في هذا الامر"

في اول وصولهم اورشليم اثار عدد من المؤمنين المسيحيين من خلفية يهودية فريسية انه ينبغي ان يختتن الاممي المؤمن بالمسيح ، فاجتمع الرسل والمشايخ للنظر في المسألة 

واذا تابعت القراءة ستعرف ان بطرس وقف ليتكلم ويقول عما حصل له مع كرنيليوس الاممي الذي آمن ( قصته في الاصحاح العاشر ) وباختصار عندما كان بطرس يكلمه وجد ان روح الله القدوس حل عليه وتكلم بالسنة تماما مثلما حدث مع الرسل والتلاميذ في يوم الخمسين ( راجع اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول ) وتكلم بطرس انه اذا كان الله اعطاه علامة على قبول ايمانه بمعمودية الروح القدس وهوالاممي غير المختون ؟؟؟ كيف لبشر بعد ذلك ان يضعوا قانون لم يضعه الله ؟؟
ثم تكلم بعد ذلك بولس وبرنابا عن رحلتهم للكرازة بين الامم وكيف ان الله كان يصنع عجائب ومعجزات بينهم وهو ما أكد كلام بطرس ان الله يقبل ايمان الامم بغير شرط الختان 

ثم تكلم يعقوب ( المعتبر رئيس كنيسة اورشليم في ذلك الوقت ) وتكلم قائلا :

"13 وبعدما سكتا اجاب يعقوب قائلا ايها الرجال الاخوة اسمعوني. 14 سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله اولا الامم ليأخذ منهم شعبا على اسمه. 15 وهذا توافقه اقوال الانبياء كما هو مكتوب. 16 سارجع بعد هذا وابني ايضا خيمة داود الساقطة وابني ايضا ردمها واقيمها ثانية 17 لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب وجميع الامم الذين دعي اسمي عليهم يقول الرب الصانع هذا كله. 18 معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله. 19 لذلك انا ارى ان لا يثقل على الراجعين الى الله من الامم. 20 بل يرسل اليهم ان يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الاصنام والزنى والمخنوق‏ والدم."

بعد ذلك استقر الامر على كتابة رسالة بهذا المضمون توزع على كل الكنائس التي آمنت بالمسيح في كل مكان ، ويقوم بتوزيع هذه الرسالة اثنين من الشيوخ يذهبان مع بولس وسيلا الى انطاكية لتبليغ هذه الرسالة التي اجمع الرسل كلهم بالاتفاق عليها (رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة ) كما سترى في مضمون الرسالة 

"22 حينئذ رأى الرسل والمشايخ مع كل الكنيسة ان يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما الى انطاكية مع بولس وبرنابا يهوذا الملقب برسابا وسيلا رجلين متقدمين في الاخوة. 23 وكتبوا بايديهم هكذا.الرسل والمشايخ والاخوة يهدون سلاما الى الاخوة الذين من الامم في انطاكية وسورية وكيليكية. 24 اذ قد سمعنا ان اناسا خارجين من عندنا ازعجوكم باقوال مقلّبين انفسكم وقائلين ان تختتنوا وتحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم نأمرهم. 25 رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة ان نختار رجلين ونرسلهما اليكم مع حبيبينا برنابا وبولس. 26 رجلين قد بذلا انفسهما لاجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح. 27 فقد ارسلنا يهوذا وسيلا وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الامور شفاها. 28 لانه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن ان لا نضع عليكم ثقلا اكثر غير هذه الاشياء الواجبة 29 ان تمتنعوا عما ذبح للاصنام وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنى التي ان حفظتم انفسكم منها فنعمّا تفعلون.كونوا معافين 30 فهؤلاء لما أطلقوا جاءوا الى انطاكية وجمعوا الجمهور ودفعوا الرسالة. 31 فلما قرأوها فرحوا لسبب التعزية."

*
*هذا هو قرار المجمع الذي اتفق عليه جميع الرسل والتلاميذ والحواريين وكان بينهم بولس ، وكان هذا الرأي هو رأي الروح القدس نفسه الذي كان قد اعطي للرسل ( راجع اعمال الرسل اصحاح 2)
اذا رأي الروح القدس للداخلين الى الايمان المسيحي الاكتفاء بالامتناع عما ذبح للاصنام والدم والمخنوق والزنى ، ولم يشترط الختان كشرط لكي يصير الانسان مسيحيا 
*

*الان ماذا قال بولس في رسائله ؟؟؟

"لانه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة بل الايمان العامل بالمحبة."
(غلاطية 5 : 6)
وايضا 
"12 جميع الذين يريدون ان يعملوا منظرا حسنا في الجسد هؤلاء يلزمونكم ان تختتنوا لئلا يضطهدوا لاجل صليب المسيح فقط. 13 لان الذين يختتنون هم لا يحفظون الناموس بل يريدون ان تختتنوا انتم لكي يفتخروا في جسدكم. 14 واما من جهتي فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وانا للعالم. 15 **لانه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة بل الخليقة الجديدة."
(غلاطية 6 : 12 - 15)

*
*اذا فرسائل بولس لا تبطل الختان ، ولا تمنعه ، ولكنها تقول نفس نص الرسالة التي اتفق عليها الرسل جميعا ، ان الختان لا ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة بل الايمان العامل بالمحبة ، الايمان هو الذي يجعل الانسان خليقة جديدة وليس الختان ، كل انسان (حتى لو كان من الامم غير المختونين ) يستطيع ان يصبح مؤمنا بالمسيح بدون ان يصير يهوديا اولا ( اي يختتن ) 

كلام الرسول بولس في رسالته الى غلاطية يوافق ويطابق بشكل لا يمكن انكاره ، ما جاء في الرسالة التي وافق عليها المجمع الرسولي في اورشليم . فكما ان المجمع اوصى بان يرسل شيوخا مع بولس وسيلا الى الاخوة الذين من الامم في انطاكية وسورية وكيليكية‎ اي ان غلاطية تقع في زمام هذه المدن ، فاذا كتب بولس ما يخالف رأي اجماع الرسل لكان ظهر الاختلاف بوضوح وهذا مالم يحدث *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك عزيزي نيو مان ويقويك علي الخدمه اكتر واكتر


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

*في مرة جالسين على البالتالك, و طرح هذا السؤال, و الاخ الحبيب وحيد اجاب اجابة حلوة جدا و هي:*

*لو قلنا ان نضع كل ما كتبه بولس بالوحى من رسائل على جهة و ركزنا على الاناجيل, هل يغير هذا شئ من عقيدة المسيحيين؟ هل المسيح لم يصلب؟ هل المسيح لم يقم من الاموات؟ هل المسيح ليس الله؟*

*المهم, شكرا ليك نيو مان من اجل الموضوع*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> * هل المسيح لم يقم من الاموات؟ *


 
كم يوم وليلة بقى الله في القبر عندكم؟ 

ولي سؤال آخر صغير : حضرت كاثوليكِ ام ارثوذكسي ؟ أصل الطائفة لها عامل في هذا الشأن .​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *كم يوم وليلة بقى الله في القبر عندكم؟ *​
> 
> 
> *ولي سؤال آخر صغير : حضرت كاثوليكِ ام ارثوذكسي ؟ أصل الطائفة لها عامل في هذا الشأن .*​


 
*ما علاقة سؤالك بالموضوع ??*
*احترم النظام قليلا *

*اي سؤال خارج الموضوع ، ارجو من السدة المشرفين حذفه ، يجب ان يتعلم (( المحمديين )) النظام بفتح موضوع مستقل لكل سؤال مختلف !!!*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> كم يوم وليلة بقى الله في القبر عندكم؟ ​
> 
> 
> ولي سؤال آخر صغير : حضرت كاثوليكِ ام ارثوذكسي ؟ أصل الطائفة لها عامل في هذا الشأن .​


 
خليك في الموضوع يا ادهم, وبلاش نط لأسئلة اخرى او افتح موضوع جديد بأسئلة جديدة...


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> كم يوم وليلة بقى الله في القبر عندكم؟ ​
> 
> 
> ولي سؤال آخر صغير : حضرت كاثوليكِ ام ارثوذكسي ؟ أصل الطائفة لها عامل في هذا الشأن .​


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4975


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

هل لك ان تفسر لنا النصوص التالية نصا نصا لو سمحت؟


سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 27 : 26مَلعُونٌ مَنْ لا يُقِيمُ كَلِمَاتِ هَذَا النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَل بِهَا. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ)). 

 إِنْجِيلُ مَتَّى 5 : 17((لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. 


ماذا جاء في التكوين الاصحاح 17

1   و لما كان ابرام ابن تسع و تسعين سنة ظهر الرب لابرام و قال له انا الله القدير سر امامي و كن كاملا

 2  فاجعل عهدي بيني و بينك و اكثرك كثيرا جدا

 3  فسقط ابرام على وجهه و تكلم الله معه قائلا

 4  اما انا فهوذا عهدي معك و تكون ابا لجمهور من الامم

 5  فلا يدعى اسمك بعد ابرام بل يكون اسمك ابراهيم لاني اجعلك ابا لجمهور من الامم

6  و اثمرك كثيرا جدا و اجعلك امما و ملوك منك يخرجون

 7  و اقيم عهدي بيني و بينك و بين نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم عهدا ابديا لاكون الها لك و لنسلك من بعدك

 8  و اعطي لك و لنسلك من بعدك ارض غربتك كل ارض كنعان ملكا ابديا و اكون الههم

 9  و قال الله لابراهيم و اما انت فتحفظ عهدي انت و نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم

 10  هذا هو عهدي الذي تحفظونه بيني و بينكم و بين نسلك من بعدك يختن منكم كل ذكر

 11  فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم فيكون علامة عهد بيني و بينكم

 12  ابن ثمانية ايام يختن منكم كل ذكر في اجيالكم وليد البيت و المبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك

13  يختن ختانا وليد بيتك و المبتاع بفضتك فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا ابديا

 14  و اما الذكر الاغلف الذي لا يختن في لحم غرلته فتقطع تلك النفس من شعبها انه قد نكث عهدي

 15  و قال الله لابراهيم ساراي امراتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي بل اسمها سارة

 16  و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون

 17  فسقط ابراهيم على وجهه و ضحك و قال في قلبه هل يولد لابن مئة سنة و هل تلد سارة و هي بنت تسعين سنة

 18  و قال ابراهيم لله ليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك

 19  فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا و تدعو اسمه اسحق و اقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده

20  و اما اسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه ها انا اباركه و اثمره و اكثره كثيرا جدا اثني عشر رئيسا يلد و اجعله امة كبيرة

 21  و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية

 22  فلما فرغ من الكلام معه صعد الله عن ابراهيم

 23  فاخذ ابراهيم اسماعيل ابنه و جميع ولدان بيته و جميع المبتاعين بفضته كل ذكر من اهل بيت ابراهيم و ختن لحم غرلتهم في ذلك اليوم عينه كما كلمه الله

24  و كان ابراهيم ابن تسع و تسعين سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته

 25  و كان اسماعيل ابنه ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته

 26  في ذلك اليوم عينه ختن ابراهيم و اسماعيل ابنه

 27  و كل رجال بيته ولدان البيت و المبتاعين بالفضة من ابن الغريب ختنوا معه*



رسالة بولس الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح الخامس:

2  ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا

3  لكن اشهد ايضا لكل انسان مختتن انه ملتزم ان يعمل بكل الناموس.


بانتظارك يا نيومان

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> هل لك ان تفسر لنا النصوص التالية نصا نصا لو سمحت؟
> 
> 
> سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 27 : 26مَلعُونٌ مَنْ لا يُقِيمُ كَلِمَاتِ هَذَا النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَل بِهَا. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ)).
> ...



سوف تجد الرد على هذه الاسئلة في الموضوع الثاني 

هل جاء بولس بديانة تخالف تعاليم السيد المسيح ( ما جئت لانقض الناموس ) 

على هذا الرابط :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4411





> ماذا جاء في التكوين الاصحاح 17
> 
> 1 و لما كان ابرام ابن تسع و تسعين سنة ظهر الرب لابرام و قال له انا الله القدير سر امامي و كن كاملا
> 2 فاجعل عهدي بيني و بينك و اكثرك كثيرا جدا
> ...



ها انت تتفق معي ان الختان بدأ من ابراهيم 
والناموس اعطاه الله لموسى 
اذا الختان كان قبل الناموس ....

ابناء ابراهيم اسحق ( ابو اليهود ) واسماعيل ( ابو الامم ) 
والختان موجود في اليهود كما هو موجود في غير اليهود ايضا ...

ولهذا فكلام الرسول بولس ، لا ينفي الختان ..
انه لا يقول للناس لا تختتنوا ...

ولكنه يقول ببساطة شديدة ان ( الختان ) هو ( علامة ) يستلزمها ان ( تعيش حياة ) تشهد بانك مؤمن بالله ، 

لانه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة بل الايمان العامل بالمحبة 
( غلاطية 5 : 6 ) 

دعني اترجمها لك بطريقة اسلامية 

انك كمن تقول لمن لديه علامة الصلاة في رأسه ثم يسرق ويزني 
ان علامة الصلاة لا تنفع شيئا فانت لست افضل من الانسان الذي ليس لديه علامة الصلاة 
الا بايمانك العامل بالمحبة ...

الايمان ليس كلمة نقولها ، او علامة صلاة في الرأس ، او علامة ختان في الجسد ...

العلامة وحدها لا تفيد شيئا ، ولكن قبلها ينبغي الانسان ان يكون عنده ( ايمان عامل بالمحبة ) ...

ارجو ان تقرأ الموضوع كاملا ، ففيه التفصيل لافكار بولس وايمانه بالنسبة للختان ... ويتضح منها جليا ان بولس لم يلغي الختان ، ولكنه وضعه في مكانه وحجمه الصحيح ..

مع تحياتي ...


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اولا اطلب منك التوقف عن اسلوبك الاستهزائي لان هذا يعكس شخصيتك.

ثانيا دعك من الاسلام ولا تتحدث عن الاسلاميات لاننا هنا نتحدث عن النصرانيات وكتابكم في هذا الموضوع.

ثالثا قبل ان تقول بانك ستتحدث باسلوب الاسلاميات ، تعلم اولا اسلوب النصرانيت.

رابعا اجدك بانك لم تجيب على النصوص نصا نصا ، وهذا يدل على احد الامرين :

1- انك لا تفهم النصوص

2- انك تفهم النصوص ولكنها لن تكون لصالحك في حالة تفسيرها.

وفي الامرين الحجة عليك وليس لك.

ساعطيك فرصة اخرى للرد على النصوص نصا نصا ، والا ساقوم بنفسي في توضيحها لبيان كم انت ضائع وغائب عن حقيقة الختان.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 أبريل 2006)

*الاخ الفاضل رائد * 
*تفضل وضع ما تريد وماتشاء *

*اعتقد ان اجابتي كانت واضحة *
*ولم اجدك تناقش فيها *
*وانما نصبت نفسك حكما للحكم انك انت تملك الاجابة الصحيحة ونحن لم نقدم الا الاستهزاء *
*فمتى كان الخصم حكما عادلا ؟؟؟*

*تفضل يا اخي وضع ما تريد ولندع الحكم لمن يقرأ ..*

*وتحياتي *


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان 

وبعد ان اعطيتك فرصة اخرى للرد على مداخلتي بتفسير النصوص نصا نصا ، اراك لا ترغب في ذلك وتحاول ان تهرب من الموضوع المطلوب منك .

حسنا يا عزيزي انا سافسر لك النصوص .





> سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 27 : 26مَلعُونٌ مَنْ لا يُقِيمُ كَلِمَاتِ هَذَا النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَل بِهَا. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ)).


 

النص واضح ، كل من لا يعمل بالناموس ( العهد القديم - التوراة ) فهو ملعون واللعنة لن تمكنه من دخول رحمة الله ولا حتى الملكوت ، فقولوا يا شعب آمين آمين ، اي ادعوا باللعنة على كل من لا يعمل بالناموس شريعة موسى.




> إِنْجِيلُ مَتَّى 5 : 17((لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.


 

ماذا قال المسيح هنا ، انا ما جئت لانقض الناموس (العهد القديم - التوراة )، انا لن اتنازل عن كلمة واحدة من الناموس او اغيرها او احذفها او اعدل عليها او احرض على ترك شريعة موسى او او ....الخ ، لماذا ؟

لانه لم ياتي لينقضها ولم ياتي لينقض الانبياء ايضا ، رسالته السماوية ليست نقض الناموس والانبياء ، بل رسالته هي اكمال شريعة موسى ، اي انه لم ياتي بشريعة جديدة من الله ، بل جاء ليكمل شريعة موسى .

وشريعة موسى فيها العهد الابدي بين الله وابراهيم ونسله من بعده ، وموسى هو احد نسل ابراهيم وبالتالي هو من ضمن هذا العهد ، وهذا العهد الابدي هو الختان. 

ماذا جاء في التكوين الاصحاح 17



> 1 و لما كان ابرام ابن تسع و تسعين سنة ظهر الرب لابرام و قال له انا الله القدير سر امامي و كن كاملا


 
هنا ظهر الله لابراهيم وقال له انا الله ، انا الله ، انا الله ، والتي لم يلفظها غيره من البشر.



> 2 فاجعل عهدي بيني و بينك و اكثرك كثيرا جدا


 
هنا بداية فكرة العهد بين الله وابراهيم .



> 3 فسقط ابرام على وجهه و تكلم الله معه قائلا


 
من هول الموقف سقط ابراهيم على وجهه ، وخاطبه الله قائلا:



> 4 اما انا فهوذا عهدي معك و تكون ابا لجمهور من الامم


 
بدأ الله عهده مع ابراهيم ولكن ما هو هذا العهد الذي يريده الله من ابراهيم؟



> 5 فلا يدعى اسمك بعد ابرام بل يكون اسمك ابراهيم لاني اجعلك ابا لجمهور من الامم


 
اول الموضوع عليك تغيير اسمك ليصبح ابراهيم بدلا من ابرام والسبب انني ساجعلك ابا لعدد كبير من نسلك.



> 6 و اثمرك كثيرا جدا و اجعلك امما و ملوك منك يخرجون


 
وسوف اجعل من نسلك ملوكا واكثر من ثمر نسلك كثيرا واجعلك ونسلك امة كبيرة .



> 7 و اقيم عهدي بيني و بينك و بين نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم عهدا ابديا لاكون الها لك و لنسلك من بعدك


 
انظروا الان عهد الله ، الله تعالى يريد من موسى ان يقيم العهد معه ومع نسله من بعده الى الابد ، هذا الكلام ينبطق على نسل ابراهيم من اولاده اسماعيل واسحق ولا بد وان يبقى هذا العهد الى الابد اي حتى تفنى الدنيا.

اذا على نسل اسماعيل واسحق المحافظة على هذا العهد الى الابد ايضا وبدون استثناء.




> 8 و اعطي لك و لنسلك من بعدك ارض غربتك كل ارض كنعان ملكا ابديا و اكون الههم


 
وهنا يمنح الله تعالى لابراهيم ونسله ارض كنعان واعلمه بانه هو الله وحده فقط.




> 9 و قال الله لابراهيم و اما انت فتحفظ عهدي انت و نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم


 
ومقابل كل هذا يا ابراهيم عليك ان تحفظ عهدي انت ونسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم ، في اجيالهم ، في اجيالهم الى الابد.



> 10 هذا هو عهدي الذي تحفظونه بيني و بينكم و بين نسلك من بعدك يختن منكم كل ذكر


 
الان سنعرف العهد الذي يريده الله من ابراهيم ونسله الى الابد ، انه الختان لكل ذكر ، على جميع الذكور من عند ابراهيم وجميع ذكور نسله واجيالهم من الذكور وحتى قيام الساعة عليهم ان يختتنوا.



> 11 فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم فيكون علامة عهد بيني و بينكم


 
الختان اذا هي علامة العهد بين الله وابراهيم ونسله واجيالهم الى الابد. اي ان كل مختتن من الذكور يكون قد حافظ على عهد الله مع ابينا ابراهيم .




> 12 ابن ثمانية ايام يختن منكم كل ذكر في اجيالكم وليد البيت و المبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك


 
صار الذكر عمره 8 ايام لا بد وان يختتن ما دام انه من نسل ابراهيم واجيالهم وحتى الغريب من نسل ابراهيم لا بد وان يختتن.



> 13 يختن ختانا وليد بيتك و المبتاع بفضتك فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا ابديا



وهنا يؤكد الله على ابراهيم من الذي سيختتن وعلى ان يكون هذا العهد ابديا حتى زوال الساعة.




> 14 و اما الذكر الاغلف الذي لا يختن في لحم غرلته فتقطع تلك النفس من شعبها انه قد نكث عهدي


 
ومن لا يختتن ، فما عقابه ؟ بسبب نكثه لعهد الله فان الله لن ينظر في وحهه ويصبح معزولا بين شعبه لا احد يحترمه ولا يكلمه ولا يزوجه...الخ ، منبوذ يعني.


15





> و قال الله لابراهيم ساراي امراتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي بل اسمها سارة
> 
> 16 و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون
> 
> ...


 
اذا نجد ان الله سيقيم عهده مع اسحق ونسله من بعده ليكون ايضا عهدا ابديا ، اي ان جميع نسل اسحق عليهم بالختان الى الابد وهذا هو عهد الله معهم .




> 20 و اما اسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه ها انا اباركه و اثمره و اكثره كثيرا جدا اثني عشر رئيسا يلد و اجعله امة كبيرة
> 
> 21 و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية
> 
> ...


 

وهنا نجد ان ابراهيم واسماعيل وجميع الذكور من نسل ابراهيم وابناء الغرباء قد اختتنوا بناء على العهد الذي بينه وبين الله ليدوم الى الابد حتى قيام الساعة.

اما عهد الله مع اسحق بخصوص الختان سيقيمه الله معه في السنة القادمة ومن ثم مع نسله من بعده واجيالهم كعهد ابدي.


خلاصة الموضوع : جميع خلق الله من عند ابراهيم ونسله واجيالهم وابناء الغرباء عليهم ان يختتنوا الى ابد الابدين لان العهد كان ابديا وليس لحظيا.



رسالة بولس الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح الخامس:




> 2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا


 
وهنا جاء دور بولس في نقض عهد الله وتحريض نسل ابراهيم بعدم الختان ومرعبهم قائلا  اذا اختتنتم فلن ينفعكم المسيح بشيء ، اي لو انكم آمنتم بالمسيح واختتنتم ، كانكم لم تؤمنوا بالمسيح ، وبالتالي لن ينظر المسيح  في وجهكم ابدا.

وهنا نجد المسيحيين ابتعدوا عن الختان كطلبا لنفع المسيح لهم حسب كلام بولس ، وبالتالي نقضوا عهد الله مع ابينا ابراهيم ونسله من بعده واجيالهم ، وكان العهد ابديا.




> 3 لكن اشهد ايضا لكل انسان مختتن انه ملتزم ان يعمل بكل الناموس.


 
وهنا تحريض آخر من بولس بعدم العمل بالناموس وبطريقة ملتوية ، قائلا لهم من يختتن عليه العمل بكل الناموس ، وبمعنى آخر كانه يقول لهم اتركوا الناموس فهو ليس لكم ، انقضوه وما عليكم ، المسيح معكم ، وبالتالي نجد المسيحيين قد نقضوا الناموس بعدم الاختتان متناسين ان المسيح قال :



> ما جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت الا لاكمل.


 
اليس يا مسيحيين خالفت كلام المسيح في عملكم هذا ؟ 

بانتظارك يا نيومان

تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (10 أبريل 2006)

أحسنت أخي الكريم رائد على هذه المشاركة القوية ، فحجتك واضحة ولا تحتاج جدال ونسأل الله الهداية للجميع

وإضافة لم طرحته 

*مت 5:18* *الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون* *الكل* 


وقد أكتشف العلم الحديث أن الختان يقلل من الإصابة بالإيدز وقد خرج علينا من قبل بابا الفاتيكان يطالب المسيحي بعدم استخدام الواقي الذكري لأنه لا يمنع الإصابة بالإيدز بدلاً من إضاح تحريم الزنا ، وقد تعجب العلماء من هذا التصريح واعتبروه هرطقة والعودة مرة أخرى للعصور الوسطي وفرض الكنيسة سيطرتها على العلم والعلماء فواقعة جاليليو وغيره مازالت بالأذهان .

المصادر تحت يدي لمن أراد الاطلاع ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> وبعد ان اعطيتك فرصة اخرى للرد على مداخلتي بتفسير النصوص نصا نصا ، اراك لا ترغب في ذلك وتحاول ان تهرب من الموضوع المطلوب منك .
> 
> حسنا يا عزيزي انا سافسر لك النصوص .
> 
> ...



حسنا يا اخ رائد 

انت فسرت الماء بعد الجهد بانه الماء 

ما هو الجديد فيما قلته انت ؟؟؟

الختان هو علامة عهد بين الله وبين ابراهيم ...
اي قبل الناموس ...

ابراهيم ابو اسحق وابو اسماعيل ، اذا فعلامة الختان تشمل كلا الفرعين من اولاد ابراهيم 
فهي ليست علامة تختص باليهود فقط ....

اما عن كلام بولس ، فهو يقول لاهل غلاطية 

رسالة بولس الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح الخامس:




> 2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا


 
وهنا تفضل واشرح لنا يا مفسر الكتاب المقدس ، من هم أهل غلاطية ، هل هم يهود ام غير يهود ؟؟؟
هل كانوا مختونين وبولس يقول لهم لا تختتنوا ، ام هم غير مختونيين وبولس يقول لهم تستطيعوا ان تكونوا مسيحيين بغير ختان ؟؟؟
 

بولس يكلم أهل غلاطية ( الامم ) ويقول : الاممي غير المختون ويريد ان يدخل المسيحية فليتفضل ، ليس لزاما عليه ان يكون يهوديا اولا ( اي ان يختتن اولا ) .... فالمسيحية لها علامة عهد جديد هو المعمودية ...


هل في كلام بولس اي نص تفهم منه انه الغى الختان ...
تفضل بالاشارة اليه اذا استطعت ...

وفي انتظارك ...


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> انت فسرت الماء بعد الجهد بانه الماء
> 
> ما هو الجديد فيما قلته انت ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
ممتاز انت يا نيومان ، ولكن والله انني زعلان عليك لانك تسير في طريق الضلال وترفض الحق.

وهل انت من نسل اسحق ام غيره يا نيومان ؟

وما دام العهد هو ايضا لنسل ابراهيم ( اسماعيل واسحق ) ونسلهما  الى الابد ، فانت واحد من هذا النسل يا نيومان وعليك بالختان .




> بولس يكلم أهل غلاطية ( الامم ) ويقول : الاممي غير المختون ويريد ان يدخل المسيحية فليتفضل ، ليس لزاما عليه ان يكون يهوديا اولا ( اي ان يختتن اولا ) .... فالمسيحية لها علامة عهد جديد هو المعمودية ...


 
دائما يا نيومان من فمك ادينك.

بولس يقول ليس لزاما عليكم الختان ، فمن اين جاء بولس بهذا الكلام ؟ اليس كلامه يدل على انه يقول لهم لا تختنوا ؟

كيف سمح لنفسه نقض الناموس ، والمسيح هو القائل ( ما جئت لانقض الناموس ) ، اين قال المسيح لا تختنوا يا عالم ، والعهد الذي بين الله وابراهيم لا يعنينا بشيء؟




> فالمسيحية لها علامة عهد جديد هو المعمودية ...


 
اين هو النص في كتابكم يقول فيه الله يا مسيحيين لا تعملوا بالعهد الذي بيني وبين ابراهيم لانه لا يعنيكم بشيء ، وانني اقيم عهدي الجديد معكم وهو المعمودية ؟

بانتظار ردك واطلب لك الهداية


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> انت فسرت الماء بعد الجهد بانه الماء
> 
> ما هو الجديد فيما قلته انت ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
ممتاز انت يا نيومان ، ولكن والله انني زعلان عليك لانك تسير في طريق الضلال وترفض الحق.

وهل انت من نسل اسحق ام غيره يا نيومان ؟

وما دام العهد هو ايضا لنسل ابراهيم ( اسماعيل واسحق ) ونسلهما  الى الابد ، فانت واحد من هذا النسل يا نيومان وعليك بالختان .




> بولس يكلم أهل غلاطية ( الامم ) ويقول : الاممي غير المختون ويريد ان يدخل المسيحية فليتفضل ، ليس لزاما عليه ان يكون يهوديا اولا ( اي ان يختتن اولا ) .... فالمسيحية لها علامة عهد جديد هو المعمودية ...


 
دائما يا نيومان من فمك ادينك.

بولس يقول ليس لزاما عليكم الختان ، فمن اين جاء بولس بهذا الكلام ؟ اليس كلامه يدل على انه يقول لهم لا تختنوا ؟

كيف سمح لنفسه نقض الناموس ، والمسيح هو القائل ( ما جئت لانقض الناموس ) ، اين قال المسيح لا تختنوا يا عالم ، والعهد الذي بين الله وابراهيم لا يعنينا بشيء؟




> فالمسيحية لها علامة عهد جديد هو المعمودية ...


 
اين هو النص في كتابكم يقول فيه الله يا مسيحيين لا تعملوا بالعهد الذي بيني وبين ابراهيم لانه لا يعنيكم بشيء ، وانني اقيم عهدي الجديد معكم وهو المعمودية ؟

بانتظار ردك واطلب لك الهداية


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> وهل انت من نسل اسحق ام غيره يا نيومان ؟




اعتقد ان قراءة واعية وفاهمة لما كتبه الوحي المقدس على لسان بولس 
يؤكد ان سؤال مثل هذا لن يقدم او يؤخر 
فالمسيحية اصبح لها علامة عهد جديد مع الله هي المعمودية 
فالختان هو علامة عهد مع ابراهيم واولاده ونسلهما 
وهنا فانا لا يهمني ان اصبح يهوديا 
انا مسيحيا ، وقد دخلت المسيحية من باب الامم ...



> وما دام العهد هو ايضا لنسل ابراهيم ( اسماعيل واسحق ) ونسلهما الى الابد ، فانت واحد من هذا النسل يا نيومان وعليك بالختان .





هل هذا كلامك ام كلام الله ؟؟؟
اذا كان كلامك فمردود عليك ...
واذا كان كلام الله ، فاين هو هذا النص ؟؟؟
ارجو ان ترشدني اليه ...



> دائما يا نيومان من فمك ادينك.
> 
> بولس يقول ليس لزاما عليكم الختان ، فمن اين جاء بولس بهذا الكلام ؟ اليس كلامه يدل على انه يقول لهم لا تختنوا ؟
> 
> ...




يا اخ هات النص الذي يقول فيه بولس لا تختتنوا 
لا يهمني هنا طريقة فهمك ...
فانت لك طريقة تفهم بها ، ولا تلزمني بها 
انا يهمني النص الذي تنسبه الى بولس ينفي فيه الختان ويقول لا تختتنوا ...






> اين هو النص في كتابكم يقول فيه الله يا مسيحيين لا تعملوا بالعهد الذي بيني وبين ابراهيم لانه لا يعنيكم بشيء ، وانني اقيم عهدي الجديد معكم وهو المعمودية ؟
> 
> بانتظار ردك واطلب لك الهداية




كم انت ظريف وممتع يا اخ رائد 

يا عزيزي قبل ان تسأل عليك باجابة السؤال اولا :


 
إقتباس:



2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا 


وهنا تفضل واشرح لنا يا مفسر الكتاب المقدس ، من هم أهل غلاطية ، هل هم يهود ام غير يهود ؟؟؟
هل كانوا مختونين وبولس يقول لهم لا تختتنوا ، ام هم غير مختونيين وبولس يقول لهم تستطيعوا ان تكونوا مسيحيين بغير ختان ؟؟؟


بولس يكلم أهل غلاطية ( الامم ) ويقول : الاممي غير المختون ويريد ان يدخل المسيحية فليتفضل ، ليس لزاما عليه ان يكون يهوديا اولا ( اي ان يختتن اولا ) .... فالمسيحية لها علامة عهد جديد هو المعمودية ...


هل في كلام بولس اي نص تفهم منه انه الغى الختان ...
تفضل بالاشارة اليه اذا استطعت ...


اجب اولا عن سؤالي في صميم الموضوع عن الختان ، ثم اسأل ما تشاء بعدها عن المعمودية وغيرها وفي انتظارك ...


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان


> اعتقد ان قراءة واعية وفاهمة لما كتبه الوحي المقدس على لسان بولس
> يؤكد ان سؤال مثل هذا لن يقدم او يؤخر
> فالمسيحية اصبح لها علامة عهد جديد مع الله هي المعمودية
> فالختان هو علامة عهد مع ابراهيم واولاده ونسلهما
> ...


 
ما دمت من نسل ابراهيم فاصبح الختان عليك فرضا لانه عهد مع الله للابد.

وما دمت تصر على ان هناك علامة عهد جديد مع الله وهي المعمودية ، فانت مطالب بالنص الذي يقول فيه الله انني قطعت عهدا معكم يا مسيحيين وهي المعمودية واتركوا عهدي مع اباكم ابراهيم فهو لا يعنيكم بشيء.

وهل كل من يختتن من المسيحيين يا نيومان عليه ان يصبح اولا يهوديا ؟ من اين جئت هذا الكلام ؟

لا تقل لي قول بولس فهذا الكلام لا نأخذ به اولا لانه ليس الله الذي قطع العهد ، وتفسيره لا يقول لك كن يهوديا بالختان ومن ثم تصبح مسيحيا .

هذا الكلام فيه استخفاف بعقول القراء يا نيومان.




> هل هذا كلامك ام كلام الله ؟؟؟
> اذا كان كلامك فمردود عليك ...
> واذا كان كلام الله ، فاين هو هذا النص ؟؟؟
> ارجو ان ترشدني اليه ...


 
ارجو منك عدم الاستخفاف بعقول القراء مرة اخرى يا نيومان لكي تثبت لهم انك على حق وانت على الباطل وفي ضلال كبير .

النصوص جميعها مذكورة في المداخلات السابقة وقمت بتفسيرها لك يا نيومان.

الست من نسل ابراهيم يا نيومان ؟ بالطبع نعم انك من نسل ابراهيم سواء رضيت ام لم ترضى لان هذا الامر ليس حسب رأيك واهوائك .


وما دمت كذلك ، وهناك عهد بين الله وابراهيم ونسله من بعده ونسلهم من بعدهم وهكذا حتى قيام الساعة ، على الذكر ان يختتن.

وبالتالي عليك بالختان .




> يا اخ هات النص الذي يقول فيه بولس لا تختتنوا
> لا يهمني هنا طريقة فهمك ...
> فانت لك طريقة تفهم بها ، ولا تلزمني بها
> انا يهمني النص الذي تنسبه الى بولس ينفي فيه الختان ويقول لا تختتنوا ...


 
ممتاز يا نيومان

النص الذي يثبت ان بولس الغى الختان وخالف الناموس والمسيح في ذلك موجود اعلاه وفي مداخلة سابقة وانت ترفضه وتريد نص صريح بذلك يقول فيه بولس لا تختتنوا .

اين النص الصريح الذي قاله المسيح بلسانه :

1- انا ناسوت تام
2- انا لاهوت تام
3- انا الله واعبدوني
4- انا الله لانني ابن الله
5- انا خالق وخلقت لكم كذا وكذا
6-انا جئت لكم من اجل الفداء على الصليب بسبب خطيئة آدم
7- اين ذكر المسيح اسم آدم وخطيئته
8- اين قال المسيح ان هناك خطيئة اصلية ارتكبها آدم وانها موروثة.
9- اين قال المسيح بلسانه انا الثالوث المقدس او الاقانيم الثلاثة.
10-اين قال المسيح انا لي طبيعتين ومشيئتين او قال انا لي طبيعتين ومشيئة او قال انا لي طبيعة ومشيئة.

وهناك عشرات ان لم يكن مئات الاسئلة من نفس الصنف ولا جواب عليها ، ولا نصوص صريحة على لسان المسيح في ذلك.


فعندما تطلب نصا صريحا على الغاء الختان ، عليك بان تاتي لي نصوصا صريحة للنقاط اعلاه.

ايمانكم مبني على الاستنتاج فقط ، ومبني على تفسيركم لنصوص كتابكم بطريقة تلبي رغباتكم ، فاحيانا تقولون لا ناخذ النص الفلاني حرفيا بل معنويا واحيانا تقولون العكي وبدون اي مقياس او مرجع عقلي ومنطقي لذلك.

فكيف اذا تطالبني بنص صريح اكثر من النص الموجود في مداخلتي السابقة.

بولس يقول من يختتن لن يتعرف عليه المسيح ، والمعنى واضح بدون تأويل او تحريف ، يا جماعة لا تختتنوا ، لان كل من يختتن لن يرى الخير من المسيح.


وبعد ان اجبتك على سؤالك الغير منطقي بل الغوغائي ، اعود لاسألك مرة اخرى :

اين هو النص في كتابكم يقول فيه الله يا مسيحيين لا تعملوا بالعهد الذي بيني وبين ابراهيم لانه لا يعنيكم بشيء ، وانني اقيم عهدي الجديد معكم وهو المعمودية ؟

بانتظار ردك واطلب لك الهداية


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

يااخ نيومان حضرتك بتضحك علينا ام على نفسك ؟

الكلام واضح ونص الكتاب المقدس ركيك ولا يحتاج تفسيرات علمية وعلوم لغة .

2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا 
(لا ينفعكم) 
(لا ينفعكم) 
(لا ينفعكم) 
(لا ينفعكم) 
(لا ينفعكم) 
واضحة دي

وبعد ذلك أهان بولس المسيح واعتبر أن به جهالة فقال ​

رسالة كورنثوس الأولى
1: 25 لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس و ضعف الله اقوى من الناس

رسالة كورنثوس الأولى
1: 20 اين الحكيم اين الكاتب اين مباحث هذا الدهر الم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم  
فما هي / جهالة الله /التي نجهلها ؟


والدليل أن بولس أعترف بأنه رفض الناموس  
3: 21 فهل الناموس ضد مواعيد الله حاشا لانه لو اعطي ناموس قادر ان يحيي لكان بالحقيقة البر بالناموس 
3: 22 لكن الكتاب اغلق على الكل تحت الخطية ليعطي الموعد من ايمان يسوع المسيح للذين يؤمنون 
3: 23 و لكن قبلما جاء الايمان كنا محروسين تحت الناموس مغلقا علينا الى الايمان العتيد ان يعلن 
3: 24 اذا قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا الى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالايمان 
3: 25 و لكن بعدما جاء الايمان لسنا بعد تحت مؤدب 

وقد كشف التلاميذ لنا ما فعله بولس من أخطاء  بـ

سفر أعمال الرسل
21: 25 و اما من جهة الذين امنوا من الامم فارسلنا نحن اليهم و حكمنا ان لا يحفظوا شيئا مثل ذلك سوى ان يحافظوا على انفسهم مما ذبح للاصنام و من الدم و المخنوق و الزنى 

سفر اعمال الرسل
21: 28 صارخين يا ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اعينوا هذا هو الرجل الذي يعلم الجميع في كل مكان ضدا للشعب و الناموس و هذا الموضع حتى ادخل يونانيين ايضا الى الهيكل و دنس هذا الموضع المقدس
​

في النهاية 

رسالة كورنثوس الثانية

11: 1 ليتكم تحتملون غباوتي قليلا بل انتم محتملي 

فالكلام واضح وضوح الشمس ياأستاذ نيومان​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

> *1- انا ناسوت تام
> 2- انا لاهوت تام
> 3- انا الله واعبدوني
> 4- انا الله لانني ابن الله
> ...




*ممتاز .*

*ولكن هل ستجد رد ياأخي في الله"رائد" ؟ لا أعتقد*

*لان الأخ نيومان شاطر جداً وسينحرف عن الحوار لموضوع أخر لكي يهرب من الرد على أسئلتك القوية والتي لا يحمل الكتاب المقدس منها رد البتة .*

*أسجل أعجابي لشخصك أخي رائد *


----------



## استفانوس (12 أبريل 2006)

*اخي الحبيب
اولا اني ارحب بك في هذا المنتدى الذي يناقش مواضيع مهمة جدا لحياة كل انسان
وارى في مدخلااتك انك مشبع بافكار لن اقول عنها عنصرية بل انك بدون درية يذهبك الشيطان الى تاويل خاطئ
وانا بنعمة الرب سوف اعطيك ما انت بحاجة اليه بشرط
ان تنزع الافكار المسمومة التي اخذتها حسب معتقدك  (بالفطرة )
ونتوجه باحترام حقيقة الله 
التى حياة مفقودة عند سائر البشر الذين حول الله الى قومية عربية
وانا لست نصراني بل مسيحي فاذا اردت السؤال فعليك احترامي 
لكي اقوم بجوابك لعلى الله يفتح قلبك لنوره *


----------



## استفانوس (12 أبريل 2006)

*اخي الحبيب
اولا اني ارحب بك في هذا المنتدى الذي يناقش مواضيع مهمة جدا لحياة كل انسان
وارى في مدخلااتك انك مشبع بافكار لن اقول عنها عنصرية بل انك بدون درية يذهبك الشيطان الى تاويل خاطئ
وانا بنعمة الرب سوف اعطيك ما انت بحاجة اليه بشرط
ان تنزع الافكار المسمومة التي اخذتها حسب معتقدك  (بالفطرة )
ونتوجه باحترام حقيقة الله 
التى حياة مفقودة عند سائر البشر الذين حول الله الى قومية عربية
وانا لست نصراني بل مسيحي فاذا اردت السؤال فعليك احترامي 
لكي اقوم بجوابك لعلى الله يفتح قلبك لنوره *


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> يااخ نيومان حضرتك بتضحك علينا ام على نفسك ؟​
> 
> الكلام واضح ونص الكتاب المقدس ركيك ولا يحتاج تفسيرات علمية وعلوم لغة .​
> 2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا
> ...




درس سريع في اللغة العربية 

ان فعلت كذا لن يحدث كذا 

هذا حرف شرط وليس حرف نفي يا عمنا الادهم ...

مثال :

ان تركت دروسك لن ينفعك دخول الامتحان ...

هل معنى هذا الكلام اترك دروسك ؟؟؟؟

بتفهم ازاي يا عزيزي ؟؟؟​​


> وقد كشف التلاميذ لنا ما فعله بولس من أخطاء بـ​
> 
> 
> سفر أعمال الرسل
> ...




هذا اسمه تدليس يا اخ الادهم 

فالفقرة الاولى الرسل ( وليس التلاميذ ) يوافقون على كلام بولس ويوثقونه بالموافقة والتأييد 

الفقرة الثانية هي صرخة اليهود المتعصبين ضد المسيحيين وضد بولس ...

كيف تجمع الفقرتين وتسميهم ( كشف التلاميذ لما فعله بولس ) 

وانت لا تعرف ما هو الفرق بين التلاميذ والرسل 

ولا تعرف الفرق بين ما قاله الرسل وما قاله المعترضون ...

واخيرا لم ارى اثباتا ان بولس ( قام بالغاء الختان ) ....

لازلت في انتظار دليلا واحدا على ما تدعيه ...​
​


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> الكلام واضح ونص الكتاب المقدس ركيك ولا يحتاج تفسيرات علمية وعلوم لغة .​




انصحك بترك هذه الكلمات المجرحة والا ستكون العاقبة وخيمة لقرأنك و لرسولك​ 



> 2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا


قرار الإنسان بخصوص الختان - كعملٍ ناموسيٍ ملزم للخلاص - له مفهومه المتسع. فقبوله أساسًا يعنى أن الإنسان يضع نفسه تحت سلطان الناموس كله بثوبه الحرفي. فإن كانت الحرية المسيحية هي إحدى ثمار الخلاص بالنعمة، يدركها المؤمن في ربنا يسوع المسيح ومن خلاله (4: 3-5)، فإننا بالنعمة نتمتع بالتحرر من نير الناموس الموسوي في ثوبه الحرفي؛ هذا لا يعني أن الحرية هي كسر للناموس أو تهاون في حفظ الوصايا.
السيد المسيح ليس برجل شرطة، بل هو حمل اللَّه الذي يحمل خطايا العالم (يو 1: 29)؛ بالنعمة يصير الإنسان خاضعًا لناموس المسيح ومتممًا له بفرح (2:6)، بكونه ابنًا يسكنه الروح، ويتقوى به (4: 1-7)، يحمل رغبة داخلية وقوة ليظل حيًا، يمارس ناموس اللَّه الأخلاقي. في ظل عهد النعمة الجديد يعمل الروح القدس في طبيعة المؤمن الجديدة، فيجعله مريدًا أن يطيع إرادة اللَّه، ويذعن لناموسه السلوكي (عب 10: 16
"ها أنا بولس أقول لكم" [2]؛ تعبير يقدمه من هو واثق فيما يؤكده...
من يُختتن إنما يختتن لأجل خوفه من الناموس، ومن يخاف الناموس لا يثق في قوة النعمة، ومن لا يثق لا يمكنه أن يتلقى نفعًا مما لا يثق فيه...
إن قال أحد إن في هذا تناقض، مثل هذا لا يؤمن بالمسيح ولا بالناموس أيضًا بل يقف (مذبذبًا) بينهما، راغبًا في الانتفاع بكليهما، بالواحد والآخر، لكنه لا يحصد شيئًًا....
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v  أجزاء الناموس مرتبطة بعضها ببعض... فبالنسبة (للرسول) إذا ما وضعت على عاتقك جزءًا صغيرًا منه تخضع للنير كله، وتجلب على نفسك سلطانه الكامل عليك... فمثلاً: الختان مرتبط بالذبيحة وحفظ الأيام، والذبيحة أيضًا مرتبطة بحفظ الأيام والمكان وتتضمن تفاصيل خاصة بتطهيرات لا تنتهي تضم حشدًا كاملاً من طقوس متنوعة...
فإن اختتنت، لكن ليس في اليوم الثامن؛ أو كان في اليوم الثامن لكن دون تقديم ذبيحة؛ أو قُدمت الذبيحة لكن ليس في الموضع المحدد لها؛ أو كانت في الموضع المعين لها ولكن ليس حسب الطقوس؛ أو كانت حسب الطقوس لكنك لم تكن طاهرًا؛ أو كنت طاهرًا لكنك لم تتطهر حسب الأحكام السليمة، يُحسب كل شيء لغوًا، لذلك يقول: "إنه ملتزم أن يعمل بكل الناموس" [3].
v  إن كان الناموس ضروريًا، يكون هكذا ككلٍ، وليس في جزء منه؛ ليس في وصية واحدة؛ وإن كان ضروريًا ككل ينزع برّ الإيمان شيئًا فشيئًا. إن كنت تحفظ السبت، فلماذا لا تُختتن أيضًا؟ وإن اختتنت فلماذا لا تُقدم ذبائح؟ إن كان يجب حفظ الناموس فليحفظ ككل أو لا يُحفظ ككل.
v  في النهاية يُعلن خطورة عقابهم الصارم [4]. عندما يعود إنسان إلى الناموس العاجز عن أن يخلصه، يسقط من النعمة، ماذا يتبقى له سوى الجزاء بلا رحمة، فإن الناموس بلا قوة كي يسنده والنعمة ترفضه؟
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
هل بالإيمان نكسر الناموس؟
لسنا نكسر الناموس، ولا حتى في طقوسه. فالذبائح على سبيل المثال فد تحققت في ذبيحة المسيح الذاتية الفريدة، المقدمة لحساب كل المؤمنين. والختان تحقق روحيًا بطريقة كاملة في المعمودية. والسبت يحفظ روحيًا كل أيامنا كَسَبْتٍ (راحة) في المسيح.
v  نحن نفهم أننا لا نزال ملتزمين بحفظ السبت من كل "عمل عبودي"، نحفظه على الدوام وليس فقط في اليوم السابع، خلال كل الزمن.
​






> وبعد ذلك أهان بولس المسيح واعتبر أن به جهالة فقال


​


> رسالة كورنثوس الأولى
> 
> 
> 1: 25 لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس و ضعف الله اقوى من الناس​​​
> ...





الموضوع هذا خاص بالناموس و الختان, فأطرح تساؤلاتك الاخرى في مواضيع جديدة ولا تضيع على القرائ الموضوع و الرد عليه
​سلام و نعمة​​


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اولا النص يقول ( لا ينفعكم ) وليس ( لن ينفعكم ) فهناك فرق بين الحرفين.

فلماذا هذا التحريف في كلامك يا نيومان ؟ لماذا تحرف نص كتابكم ؟

ثانيا يبدو انك لا تعرف شيئا في اللغة العربية وحروفها ، ولهذا ساتركك مع الرابط التالي لتعرف اين الخطأ الذي اوقعت نفسك به ، مع العلم انك اوقعت نفسك باخطاء كثيرة في مواضيعك الاخرى المطروحة :

http://www.drmosad.com/index58.htm


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

إقتباس:


وقد كشف التلاميذ لنا ما فعله بولس من أخطاء بـ​


سفر أعمال الرسل 
21: 25 و اما من جهة الذين امنوا من الامم فارسلنا نحن اليهم و حكمنا ان لا يحفظوا شيئا مثل ذلك سوى ان يحافظوا على انفسهم مما ذبح للاصنام و من الدم و المخنوق و الزنى 

سفر اعمال الرسل
21: 28 صارخين يا ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اعينوا هذا هو الرجل الذي يعلم الجميع في كل مكان ضدا للشعب و الناموس و هذا الموضع حتى ادخل يونانيين ايضا الى الهيكل و دنس هذا الموضع المقدس​


هذا اسمه تدليس يا اخ الادهم 

فالفقرة الاولى الرسل ( وليس التلاميذ ) يوافقون على كلام بولس ويوثقونه بالموافقة والتأييد 

الفقرة الثانية هي صرخة اليهود المتعصبين ضد المسيحيين وضد بولس ...

كيف تجمع الفقرتين وتسميهم ( كشف التلاميذ لما فعله بولس ) 

وانت لا تعرف ما هو الفرق بين التلاميذ والرسل 

ولا تعرف الفرق بين ما قاله الرسل وما قاله المعترضون ...

واخيرا لم ارى اثباتا ان بولس ( قام بالغاء الختان ) ....

لازلت في انتظار دليلا واحدا على ما تدعيه ...​


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> إقتباس:
> 
> 
> وقد كشف التلاميذ لنا ما فعله بولس من أخطاء بـ​
> ...


 
الموضوع يا نيومان يتحدث عن الختان، فاذا كان لديك رد على المداخلات الاخيرة حول الختان فتفضل ، واما المواضيع الجانبية اطرحها في مواضيع مستقلة ، لانه من الواضح انك تحاول تشتيت الموضوع ، بعد ان تم وباذن الله اثبات عدم صحة ما تقوله وبالدليل من كتابكم.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

لم ارى اثباتا ان بولس ( قام بالغاء الختان ) ....

اين كلام بولس بصيغة النفي والنهي عن الختان ???


لازلت في انتظار دليلا واحدا على ما تدعيه


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> لم ارى اثباتا ان بولس ( قام بالغاء الختان ) ....
> 
> اين كلام بولس بصيغة النفي والنهي عن الختان ???
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي نيومان

الادلة واضحة للعيان كما تم ذكرها في المداخلات السابقة ولكنك تغمض عينيك عنها ولا تريد ان تقرأها ، فهذه هي مشلكتك وليست مشكلتنا.

ثم انك لم تجب على ما جاء في الرابط حول ( لن ) و ( لا ) ، فلماذا هذا التجاهل ؟ ام انك دخلت وعرفت معناهما ومن اي حروف تم تصنيفهما وبالتالي اثبات ان بولس الغى الختان ونهى عنه .


بالنسبة لي اصبح هذا الموضوع في عداد الاموات لانك اصبحت تسير في لعبة المتاهة.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> الادلة واضحة للعيان كما تم ذكرها في المداخلات السابقة ولكنك تغمض عينيك عنها ولا تريد ان تقرأها ، فهذه هي مشلكتك وليست مشكلتنا.
> 
> ...


 

*بلاش التهرب داه و راجع المشاركة #**24*


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> الادلة واضحة للعيان كما تم ذكرها في المداخلات السابقة ولكنك تغمض عينيك عنها ولا تريد ان تقرأها ، فهذه هي مشلكتك وليست مشكلتنا.


يا سيدي الفاضل 

طلبت منك اثباتا واحدا ان بولس استخدم اسلوب النفي او النهي عن الختان 
لا تقل لي ان الدليل واضح 
ارجو ان تضعه امامنا الان 




> ثم انك لم تجب على ما جاء في الرابط حول ( لن ) و ( لا ) ، فلماذا هذا التجاهل ؟ ام انك دخلت وعرفت معناهما ومن اي حروف تم تصنيفهما وبالتالي اثبات ان بولس الغى الختان ونهى عنه .


 

بولس يقول :

ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا 

وحرف ان ، هو اداة شرطية بعدها ياتي سؤال الشرط ثم جواب الشرط ...

ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم 

تماما اذا قلت لك 

ان لعبت اثناء الدرس لا ينفعك دخول الامتحان ...

هل تفهم من هذا الكلام انه تحريض على عدم المذاكرة ؟؟
او تحريض على اللعب ؟؟

لا زلت في انتظار دليل النفي في كلام بولس ..


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> يا سيدي الفاضل
> 
> طلبت منك اثباتا واحدا ان بولس استخدم اسلوب النفي او النهي عن الختان
> لا تقل لي ان الدليل واضح
> ...


 
عزيزي نيومان

فيما يبدو انك لا تريد الحق ولك ذلك واحب ان اقول لك :

إن لم تدرس جيدا لا ينفعك احد شيئا.

يا عزيزي ( لا ) هي النفي ، والمعنى مضاد بين شطري الجملة الشرطية ، الشرط يقول إن اختتنتم ، فما سيحصل ؟

لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا ، اي لن ينفعك المسيح بشيء.

ختان = عدم المنفعة

عدم الختان = المنفعة

الم تلاحظ هاتان المتساويان ؟ ماذا لاحظت فيهما ؟

وبالتالي انتم تبحثون عن المنفعة ، وبالتالي اخترتم عدم الختان ، ومن قال لكم هذا الكلام ؟

انه بولس ، اذا من منعكم من الختان من اجل المنفعة ؟ انه بولس

هل المسيح قال لكم لا تختتنوا من اجل المنفعة ؟ بالطبع لا 

ولماذا لم يقل المسيح ذلك ؟ لانه جاء ليكمل الناموس وليس لينقضه.

وماذا يحتوي الناموس ؟ عهد الله مع ابراهيم ونسله واجيالهم من بعده الى الابد.

وما هو هذا العهد ؟ الختان للذكور في اليوم الثامن.

من نقض الناموس والغى هذا العهد ؟ انه بولس 

واين نقضه والغاه ؟ في النص السابق

وما دليل النفي ؟  ( لا ) النافية

هل اقتنعت بالموضوع يا نيومان ؟ بالطبع جوابك لا 

ولماذا دائما تقول لا ؟ لانك انسان لا تبحث عن الحق 

واي حق ستبحث عنه يا نيومان ؟ انك لا تعرفه

هل ادلك عليه ؟ انه الرابط السابق يا نيومان

هل دخلت عليه ؟ نعم

هل بحثت عن الشرطية ؟ نعم

هل قرات القليل عنها ؟ نعم

هل اكتفيت بما قراته ؟ نعم

هل تقبل النصيحة ؟ بالطبع سيكون جوابك نعم لا

اذا :

انصحك بمراجعة الرابط مرة اخرى وبدون عناد ، علما انني انتهيت شخصيا من وضع المزيد من المداخلات لان الامر قد انجلى.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> فيما يبدو انك لا تريد الحق ولك ذلك واحب ان اقول لك :
> 
> ...


 
هل قال بولس *ان لم* ??? 
الان  لماذا تغير في الكلام
سؤال الشرط في كلام بولس جاء بالنفي ام بالاثبات ??

*********************

ان لعبت اثناء الدرس لا ينفعك دخول الامتحان ...

هل تفهم من هذا الكلام انه تحريض على عدم المذاكرة ؟؟
او تحريض على اللعب ؟؟

لا زلت في انتظار دليل النفي في كلام بولس ..


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> هل قال بولس *ان لم* ???


 
هل لك ان تشرح لنا استخدامات ( إن لم ) ؟

الا ترى بانك انت من تضع اسئلة ومداخلات لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ؟

نحن نتحدث عن ( لا ) النافية كما جاءت بالنص.
 



> الان لماذا تغير في الكلام


 

من اول مداخلة لي وحتى الان وانا اقول لك بان بولس الغى الختان ، فاي تغيير تتحدث عنه ؟
ام انك اصبحت تتوهم من شدة الالم نتيجة اخطاءك القاتلة في طرح مواضيعك في المسيحيات؟





> سؤال الشرط في كلام بولس جاء بالنفي ام بالاثبات ??




لقد قمت بتوضيح ذلك من قبل بانها للنفي بناء على قواعد اللغة العربية ، ان اختتنتم ( ايجابي ) لا ينفعكم ( نفي وبالتالي سلبي وهو عدم المنفعة )




> لا زلت في انتظار دليل النفي في كلام بولس ..


 
إن لم تقتنع بالرد فهذا شانك لوحدك ولن ينفعك المسيح شيئا.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> هل لك ان تشرح لنا استخدامات ( إن لم ) ؟
> 
> الا ترى بانك انت من تضع اسئلة ومداخلات لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ؟




عزيزي 

انت كتبت مثالك واقرأه ، 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *raed*
> _عزيزي نيومان
> 
> فيما يبدو انك لا تريد الحق ولك ذلك واحب ان اقول لك :
> ...




وانا اسألك هل قال بولس ( ان لم تفعلوا ) ام قال ( ان فعلتم ) ؟؟؟






> نحن نتحدث عن ( لا ) النافية كما جاءت بالنص.


 
عزيزي ليس هناك لا نافية في النص 

النص يقول ( ان فعلتم كذا ، لا يحدث كذا ) 

اذا هناك ان الشرطية وسؤال الشرط وجواب الشرط 

النفي في جواب الشرط 
ولكي يتحقق النفي يجب ان يتحقق سؤال الشرط 


مرة اخرى 

ما كتبه بولس ( ان فعلتم كذا ، لا يحدث كذا ) !!!!!

هذه ليست صيغة نفي للختان ...

صيغ النفي في اللغة العربية ( لا تفعل كذا ) 

هات من بولس قوله ( لا تختتنوا ) !!!!!

في انتظارك ...


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

لا اله الا المسيــــــــــح

نرجع الى مسألة الاقتطاف في النصوص

فلنرى النص مع بعض:

فالمَسيحُ حَرَّرَنا لِنكونَ أحرارًا. فاَثبُتوا، إذًا، ولا تَعودوا إلى نِيرِ العُبودِيَّةِ.
2فأنا بولُسُ أقولُ لكُم: إذا اَخْتَتَنتُم، فلا يُفيدُكمُ المَسيحُ شيئًا. 3وأشهَدُ مَرَّةً أُخرى لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَختَتِنُ بِأنَّهُ مُلزَمٌ أنْ يَعمَلَ بأحكامِ الشَّريعَةِ كُلِّها. 4والذينَ مِنكُم يَطلُبونَ أنْ يَتَبَرَّروا بالشَّريعَةِ، يَقطَعونَ كُلَ صِلَةٍ لهُم بالمَسيحِ ويَسقُطونَ عَنِ النِّعمَةِ. 5أمَّا نَحنُ، فنَنتَظِرُ على رَجاءِ أنْ يُبرِّرَنا الله بالإيمانِ بقُدرَةِ الرُّوحِ. 6فَفي المَسيحِ يَسوعَ لا الخِتانُ ولا عَدَمُهُ يَنفَعُ شيئًا، بَلِ الإيمانُ العامِلُ بالمحبَةِ.

اكمل القرأة لتفهم!

الرسول بولس عن الوحي يحثنا على الايمان لا الاعمال, فالذي يختتن يكون تحت شريعة الناموس كلها, و من يختتن يكون يبحث الخلاص عن طريق الاعمال لا الايمان, فكلام بولس يقول الذي يختتن يكون تحت طائلة الناموس وواجباته وهم الذين يبثون الخلاص خلاله, اما الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح فهو كاف لخلاصهم


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لقد ارهقت نفسك كثيرا في التوهان وبالآخر اعترفت بنفسك بان بولس الغى الختان وانت لم تعلم ذلك ، وبالتالي من فمك ادينك.








> وانا اسألك هل قال بولس ( ان لم تفعلوا ) ام قال ( ان فعلتم ) ؟؟؟


 
قال بولس ان فعلتم ( ان اختتنتم) ، ومن قال انني اعترض على ذلك ؟

انت من اشار الى (ان لم ) ولا اعرف سبب وضعك لها بالرغم انها بعيدة كل البعد عن النص وعن (لا) التافية.









> عزيزي ليس هناك لا نافية في النص


 

انت مخطيء في ذلك ، بل هناك (لا) النافية ومن فمك ادينك في الاتي.





> النص يقول ( ان فعلتم كذا ، لا يحدث كذا )


 
صحيح 100% وانا اتفق معك 





> اذا هناك ان الشرطية وسؤال الشرط وجواب الشرط
> 
> النفي في جواب الشرط


 

ومن هنا من فمك ادينك ، النفي في جواب الشرط ، وجواب الشرط هو ( لا ينفعكم) ، اذا سنتفق معا الان بانك اعترفت بان (لا) هي النافية، وتاكيد هذا الكلام ومن فمك ادينك في الاتي .
 



> ولكي يتحقق النفي يجب ان يتحقق سؤال الشرط


 
انت رائع وممتاز ولو كنت امامي لقبلت وجنتيك على هذا الكلام.

حتى يتحقق النفي يجب ان يتحقق سؤال الشرط ، ما اجمل هذا الكلام ، الان الحوار رائع.

ماذا يقول سؤال الشرط ؟ يقول (ان اختتنتم)

وماذا سيحصل اذا اختتنتم ؟ يتم نفي منفعة المسيح

هل اختتنتم ؟ بالطبع لا 

اذا ماذا حصل ؟ الحصول على المنفعة.

ماذا يعني هذا الكلام ؟ لا تختتنوا حتى تحصلوا على منفعة المسيح.

وبطريقة اخرى :

ان اردتم الحصول على منفعة المسيح لا تختتنوا.

اذا تم تحقيق سؤال الشرط وبالتالي كان جواب الشرط بالنفي وهذا ما يؤكد كلامي السابق بان العلاقة بين سؤال الشرط وجوابه هي علاقة عكسية.




> مرة اخرى
> 
> ما كتبه بولس ( ان فعلتم كذا ، لا يحدث كذا ) !!!!!
> 
> ...


وعدت تناقض نفسك من جديد وتتراجع عن ما قلته سابقا ، نعم لقد قال لكم بولس لا تختتنوا كما اشرت اليك سابقا.

يبدو انك غير ضليع في اللغة العربية ، ارجو ان تستشير استاذ لغة عربية ذو كفاءة في اللغة وقواعدها ولا تنسى النحو ، فتعرف كم انت جاهل في اللغة.

بالنسبة لي انتهى الامر وهو متروك لغيري للاستمرار معك وللقراء للحكم وارجو من الجميع البحث عن ذلك وسؤال اي دكتور ذو كفاءة في اللغة العربية عن النص كما ورد في الكتاب اعلاه ليعرفوا من كلامه كان صحيحا.


تحياتي ، والى اللقاء في المواضيع الاخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

*الاخ رائد *

*ارجو ان تجيب على سؤالي ببساطة :*


*ان لعبت اثناء الدرس لا ينفعك شرح الاستاذ ...

هل تفهم من هذا الكلام انه تحريض على عدم المذاكرة ؟؟
او تحريض على اللعب ؟؟

*


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

سؤال ع الماشي

هل خُتِنَ بولس ؟ ولماذا ؟

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> سؤال ع الماشي
> 
> هل خُتِنَ بولس ؟ ولماذا ؟
> 
> تحياتي




الاخ الفاضل رياض 

شكرا على السؤال الذكي 

نعم الرسول بولس ختنه ابواه في اليوم الثامن بحسب شريعة موسى 

وقد قال الرسول بولس في هذا الامر :

3 لاننا نحن الختان الذين نعبد الله بالروح ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع ولا نتكل على الجسد.
4 مع ان لي ان اتكل على الجسد ايضا.ان ظن واحد آخر ان يتكل على الجسد فانا بالأولى.
5 من جهة الختان مختون في اليوم الثامن من جنس اسرائيل من سبط بنيامين عبراني من العبرانيين.من جهة الناموس فريسي.
6 من جهة الغيرة مضطهد الكنيسة.من جهة البر الذي في الناموس بلا لوم.
7 لكن ما كان لي ربحا فهذا قد حسبته من اجل المسيح خسارة
( فيليبي 3: 3- 7) 

ومع هذا فان بولس ايضا ختن تلميذه "تيموثاوس " ( وهو مؤمن وابوه يوناني اممي ليس من اليهود ) لكي يستطيع ان يرسمه اسقفا على كنيسة يهودية 

"1 ثم وصل الى دربة ولسترة واذا تلميذ كان هناك اسمه تيموثاوس ابن امرأة يهودية مؤمنة ولكن اباه يوناني. 2 وكان مشهودا له من الاخوة الذين في لسترة وايقونية. 3 فاراد بولس ان يخرج هذا معه فاخذه وختنه من اجل اليهود الذين في تلك الاماكن لان الجميع كانوا يعرفون اباه انه يوناني"

( اعمال الرسل  16 : 1 - 3) 

فهل هذا اثبات كافي ان بولس كان تعليمه موافقا ومطابقا لتعاليم المسيح 
وان اتهامه بان تعليمه بترك الختان ، هو تعليم كاذب وباطل ...

في اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 21 سوف تجد قصة تشير الى ان اليهود قاموا بالشكوى الكيدية والكاذبة ضد بولس انه يعلم بترك الختان ، وقد واجهها بولس والتلاميذ واثبتوا ان بولس لم يقم بهذا التعليم الكاذب ....
(راجع اعمال الرسل 21)


اكرر مرة اخرى 

الختان هي علامة عهد بين الله وابراهيم ، وهي ليست من الناموس 
ولذلك فاليهودي يختتن لكي يكون يهوديا 
ولكن اليهودي يجب ان يعتمد لكي يصير مسيحيا 
والاميي يعتمد لكي يصير مسيحيا ....

اذا ما هي الضرورة لكي يصير الاممي يهوديا قبل ان يصير مسيحيا ؟؟؟
بولس يقول يستطيع اي انسان اممي ان يصير مسيحيا بدون ان يصير يهوديا اولا ...

( راجع الرسالة الى اهل رومية ) 

وتحياتي


----------



## رياض (26 أبريل 2006)

العزيز نيومان






> الاخ الفاضل رياض
> 
> شكرا على السؤال الذكي




مجاملتك مقبولة يا صديقي




> نعم الرسول بولس ختنه ابواه في اليوم الثامن بحسب شريعة موسى


 
انت تقول ان بولس قد خُتن *بحسب شريعة موسى* ، وشريعة موسى يا صديقي هي *الناموس* .
 




> وقد قال الرسول بولس في هذا الامر :
> 
> 3 لاننا نحن الختان الذين نعبد الله بالروح ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع ولا نتكل على الجسد.
> 4 مع ان لي ان اتكل على الجسد ايضا.ان ظن واحد آخر ان يتكل على الجسد فانا بالأولى.
> ...




هل تقصد ان العدد 5 هو دليل ختان بولس في اليوم الثامن؟




> ومع هذا فان بولس ايضا ختن تلميذه "تيموثاوس " ( وهو مؤمن وابوه يوناني اممي ليس من اليهود ) لكي يستطيع ان يرسمه اسقفا على كنيسة يهودية
> 
> "1 ثم وصل الى دربة ولسترة واذا تلميذ كان هناك اسمه تيموثاوس ابن امرأة يهودية مؤمنة ولكن اباه يوناني. 2 وكان مشهودا له من الاخوة الذين في لسترة وايقونية. 3 فاراد بولس ان يخرج هذا معه فاخذه وختنه من اجل اليهود الذين في تلك الاماكن لان الجميع كانوا يعرفون اباه انه يوناني"
> 
> ( اعمال الرسل 16 : 1 - 3)




هذا موضوع ثاني لا علاقة له بسؤالي.




> فهل هذا اثبات كافي ان بولس كان تعليمه موافقا ومطابقا لتعاليم المسيح


 
لا ليس اثبات كافي .
 




> وان اتهامه بان تعليمه بترك الختان ، هو تعليم كاذب وباطل ...


 
لا نستطيع ان نحكم في الامر من خلال ما وضعته انت يا صديقي من نصوص.

فما علاقة ختان بولس ( وهو يهودي فريسي - عليه بالختان وتم ختنه من ابواه في اليوم الثامن كما قلت انت) وختان صديقه ( كان لسبب محدد ) في اثبات عدم صحة الغاء شريعة موسى والتي جاء المسيح ليكملها وليس لينقضها ويلغيها؟





> في اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 21 سوف تجد قصة تشير الى ان اليهود قاموا بالشكوى الكيدية والكاذبة ضد بولس انه يعلم بترك الختان ، وقد واجهها بولس والتلاميذ واثبتوا ان بولس لم يقم بهذا التعليم الكاذب ....
> (راجع اعمال الرسل 21)


 
اخذت بنصيحتك وقرات اعمال الرسل 21 ، ولكن هل تفضلت وفسرت لي الاعداد التالية ، كل عدد على حدة ، مع توضيح ما هو التطهير وما هو القربان :

 20  فلما سمعوا كانوا يمجدون الرب و قالوا له انت ترى ايها الاخ كم يوجد ربوة من اليهود الذين امنوا و هم جميعا غيورون للناموس 21  و قد اخبروا عنك انك تعلم جميع اليهود الذين بين الامم الارتداد عن موسى قائلا ان لا يختنوا اولادهم و لا يسلكوا حسب العوائد 22  فاذا ماذا يكون لا بد على كل حال ان يجتمع الجمهور لانهم سيسمعون انك قد جئت 23  فافعل هذا الذي نقول لك عندنا اربعة رجال عليهم نذر 24  خذ هؤلاء و تطهر معهم و انفق عليهم ليحلقوا رؤوسهم فيعلم الجميع ان ليس شيء مما اخبروا عنك بل تسلك انت ايضا حافظا للناموس 25  و اما من جهة الذين امنوا من الامم فارسلنا نحن اليهم و حكمنا ان لا يحفظوا شيئا مثل ذلك سوى ان يحافظوا على انفسهم مما ذبح للاصنام و من الدم و المخنوق و الزنا 26  حينئذ اخذ بولس الرجال في الغد و تطهر معهم و دخل الهيكل مخبرا بكمال ايام التطهير الى ان يقرب عن كل واحد منهم القربان


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> انت تقول ان بولس قد خُتن *بحسب شريعة موسى* ، وشريعة موسى يا صديقي هي *الناموس* .



شريعة موسى لتحديد موعد الختان في اليوم الثامن :
"وفي اليوم الثامن[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] يختن لحم غرلته"
[/FONT]( لاويين 12: 3) 

اما الختان نفسه ، فليس من شريعة موسى ، بل عهد الله مع ابراهيم 
"اجاب يسوع وقال لهم عملا واحدا عملت فتتعجبون جميعا.
22 لهذا اعطاكم موسى الختان.ليس انه من موسى بل من الآباء.ففي السبت تختنون الانسان"
( يوحنا 7 : 21 - 22) 



> هل تقصد ان العدد 5 هو دليل ختان بولس في اليوم الثامن؟



تماما 



> إقتباس:
> 
> فهل هذا اثبات كافي ان بولس كان تعليمه موافقا ومطابقا لتعاليم المسيح
> 
> ...


 


العلاقة ان بولس في اقواله وافعاله ينفي ما تتهمونه به 
انه الغى الختان ...

ولهذا كان سؤالي قائما حتى الان 

هات آية واحدة ، او فعلا واحدا لبولس تؤكد به ادعائك وزعمك ان بولس كان يعلم بعدم الختان ...





> اخذت بنصيحتك وقرات اعمال الرسل 21 ، ولكن هل تفضلت وفسرت لي الاعداد التالية ، كل عدد على حدة ، مع توضيح ما هو التطهير وما هو القربان :



هذا موضوع آخر 
اولا : لا يقوم المسيحيون بتفسير كل عدد على حدة 
فالتفسير يأتي من فهم كامل للفقرة كاملة ووضعها في سياق الاحداث والاصحاح وربما السفر باكمله ...

ثانيا : ارجو اولا ان ننتهي من موضوع اتهامكم لبولس بانه الغى الختان ... خاصة ان الفقرة التي اشرت لك اليها تؤكد ان بولس فعل امام اليهود ما يثبت لهم ان من نقل اليهم انه يلغي الناموس فقد كانوا كاذبين ..ز

والدليل قوله :
" لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان. 31 أفنبطل الناموس بالايمان.حاشا.بل نثبت الناموس
( روميه 3: 30 - 31) 

الان في كل مرة اكتب لكم الدليل على ان بولس لم يلغي الختان ولا الناموس ، فاين دليلكم انتم على زعمكم ؟؟؟

اين الدليل ؟؟؟


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان






> شريعة موسى لتحديد موعد الختان في اليوم الثامن :
> "وفي اليوم الثامن[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] يختن لحم غرلته"
> [/FONT]( لاويين 12: 3)


 
وهذا ما يدلنا ايضا بان موسى عليه السلام جاء ايضا ليكمل عهد الله مع ابونا وابوه ابراهيم عليه السلام فهو من نسله ،  والعهد ابدي .

 



> اما الختان نفسه ، فليس من شريعة موسى ، بل عهد الله مع ابراهيم
> "اجاب يسوع وقال لهم عملا واحدا عملت فتتعجبون جميعا.
> 22 لهذا اعطاكم موسى الختان.ليس انه من موسى بل من الآباء.ففي السبت تختنون الانسان"
> ( يوحنا 7 : 21 - 22)


 
ومن يقول غير هذا الكلام ؟ فانا اعرف تماما انها عهد الله مع ابراهيم ونسله من بعده وابناء الغريب الى الابد.

تكوين 17
7 و اقيم عهدي بيني و بينك و بين نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم عهدا ابديا لاكون الها لك و لنسلك من بعدك

8 و اعطي لك و لنسلك من بعدك ارض غربتك كل ارض كنعان ملكا ابديا و اكون الههم

9 و قال الله لابراهيم و اما انت فتحفظ عهدي انت و نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم

10 هذا هو عهدي الذي تحفظونه بيني و بينكم و بين نسلك من بعدك يختن منكم كل ذكر

11 فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم فيكون علامة عهد بيني و بينكم

12 ابن ثمانية ايام يختن منكم كل ذكر في اجيالكم وليد البيت و المبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك

13 يختن ختانا وليد بيتك و المبتاع بفضتك فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا ابديا

14 و اما الذكر الاغلف الذي لا يختن في لحم غرلته فتقطع تلك النفس من شعبها انه قد نكث عهدي






> ولهذا كان سؤالي قائما حتى الان
> 
> هات آية واحدة ، او فعلا واحدا لبولس تؤكد به ادعائك وزعمك ان بولس كان يعلم بعدم الختان ...


 
رسالة بولس الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح الخامس:

2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا.

ولكنك رفضت هذا الكلام عندما وضعه لك رائد ، بالرغم ان هذا النص لدليل قوي على الغاء الختان من طرف بولس ، لان ( لا ) هي اداة نفي ، اقرأ النص بتروي :

ها انا بولس اقول لكم : اذن القائل هو بولس وليس الله او المسيح ، وهذا بالطبع يدلنا على انه رأي شخصي لبولس وليست من تعاليم المسيح او من شريعة الله لرسله وانبياءه.

ان اختتنتم : اذا تم الختان لاي احد منكم ( ماذا سيحصل بعد ذلك ؟ )

لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا : اختفاء المنفعة ، وهذا بعكس ما كان هدف بولس لاهل غلاطية ، فهو يريد لهم منفعة المسيح ، وانت ايضا يا نيومان تريد منفعة المسيح ، فحتى يحصلوا على هذه المنفعة وتحصل انت عليها ايضا ، فعليكم ان لا تختتنوا ، وهذا ما يحصل فعلا.

اذا وبطريقة ذكية الغى بولس الختان وكسب الجميع منكم.

وماذا جاء في نفس الاصحاح العدد 3 يا نيومان ؟

 3 لكن اشهد ايضا لكل انسان مختتن انه ملتزم ان يعمل بكل الناموس.


الذكر المختون عليه الالتزام والعمل بكل الناموس ( التوراة / اسفار موسى / شريعة موسى / العهد القديم )، فهل انت ملتزم بكل الناموس يا نيومان ؟ 

انتظر منك الرد على هذا السؤال .

 
في مداخلتك رقم 40 كتبت لي ما يلي :




> بولس يقول يستطيع اي انسان اممي ان يصير مسيحيا بدون ان يصير يهوديا اولا ...
> 
> ( راجع الرسالة الى اهل رومية )


 
فرددت عليك بما يلي :




> اخذت بنصيحتك وقرات اعمال الرسل 21 ، ولكن هل تفضلت وفسرت لي الاعداد التالية ، كل عدد على حدة ، مع توضيح ما هو التطهير وما هو القربان :
> 
> 20 فلما سمعوا كانوا يمجدون الرب و قالوا له انت ترى ايها الاخ كم يوجد ربوة من اليهود الذين امنوا و هم جميعا غيورون للناموس 21 و قد اخبروا عنك انك تعلم جميع اليهود الذين بين الامم الارتداد عن موسى قائلا ان لا يختنوا اولادهم و لا يسلكوا حسب العوائد 22 فاذا ماذا يكون لا بد على كل حال ان يجتمع الجمهور لانهم سيسمعون انك قد جئت 23 فافعل هذا الذي نقول لك عندنا اربعة رجال عليهم نذر 24 خذ هؤلاء و تطهر معهم و انفق عليهم ليحلقوا رؤوسهم فيعلم الجميع ان ليس شيء مما اخبروا عنك بل تسلك انت ايضا حافظا للناموس 25 و اما من جهة الذين امنوا من الامم فارسلنا نحن اليهم و حكمنا ان لا يحفظوا شيئا مثل ذلك سوى ان يحافظوا على انفسهم مما ذبح للاصنام و من الدم و المخنوق و الزنا 26 حينئذ اخذ بولس الرجال في الغد و تطهر معهم و دخل الهيكل مخبرا بكمال ايام التطهير الى ان يقرب عن كل واحد منهم القربان



فكيف تاتي الان وتقول لي :




> هذا موضوع آخر


 




> اولا : لا يقوم المسيحيون بتفسير كل عدد على حدة
> فالتفسير يأتي من فهم كامل للفقرة كاملة ووضعها في سياق الاحداث والاصحاح وربما السفر باكمله ...


 
 هذا سبب ضياع الكثير من الحقائق.
 




> ثانيا : ارجو اولا ان ننتهي من موضوع اتهامكم لبولس بانه الغى الختان ... خاصة ان الفقرة التي اشرت لك اليها تؤكد ان بولس فعل امام اليهود ما يثبت لهم ان من نقل اليهم انه يلغي الناموس فقد كانوا كاذبين ..ز


 
اراك تناقض نفسك بنفسك ، الست القائل قبل قليل ( هذا موضوع آخر ) ؟

يا عزيزي نيومان 

السر يكمن في شرح النص الذي وضعته لك من  اعمال الرسل 21 : 20 - 26 ، وبتفسيرك لمعنى الطهارة وتقديم القربان في النص .

كيف قدم بولس القربان وهو المؤمن بانه لا قربان بعد صلب المسيح لانه دفع ثمن الخطيئة الاصلية لادم على الصليب ( الحمل الوديع )؟ اليس هذا يناقض ايمانه ؟ اليس هذا يدلنا ان قصة الصلب لم تنهي تقديم القربان ولهذا قدم القربان مثله مثل الاربعة اصحاب النذر ؟ ولو كان فعل هذا الكلام فقط من اجل ان يثبت لهم من انه لم ينقض او يلغي او يبطل العمل بالناموس ، فبهذا العمل يكون قد ارتكب الخطيئة التي لن تدخله الملكوت.


انتظر منك الرد بالتفصيل وليس بجملة او سطر لا يُستفاد منها شيء ، وبنفس الوقت تقول اين دليلكم ؟ لم تجيبوا على السؤال !!! ....الخ

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> رسالة بولس الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح الخامس:
> 
> 2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا.
> 
> ولكنك رفضت هذا الكلام عندما وضعه لك رائد ، بالرغم ان هذا النص لدليل قوي على الغاء الختان من طرف بولس ، لان ( لا ) هي اداة نفي ، اقرأ النص بتروي :





انت تحاول البحث عن حرفين ( لا ) فوجدتهم واعتقدت انك اتيت بالدليل 

اقرأ النص بتروي يا رياض 

لا : اداة النفي 

هل تنفي الختان ، ام تنفي الانتفاع بالختان ؟؟؟

قلنا ان الجملة هنا هي شرطية 
هناك سؤال الشرط 
ولا تنفي جواب الشرط حال تحقق سؤال الشرط ...

دعني اسألك من القرآن لكي تفهم :

(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى ) (النساء:43) 

هنا الآية تستخدم ( لا ) وهي اداة النفي 
فهل يمكن استخدامها دليلا على ان القرآن ينفي الصلاة ؟؟؟




> اراك تناقض نفسك بنفسك ، الست القائل قبل قليل ( هذا موضوع آخر ) ؟




الدخول في التفسير كل عدد على حده ، هو الموضوع الآخر 
وليس النص ..




> كيف قدم بولس القربان وهو المؤمن بانه لا قربان بعد صلب المسيح لانه دفع ثمن الخطيئة الاصلية لادم على الصليب ( الحمل الوديع )؟ اليس هذا يناقض ايمانه ؟




قدم بولس قربان ولم يقدم ذبيحة 
اذا قرأت النص كله بفهم ووعي ولم تمسك الحرف لعرفت ان بولس كان عليه نذرا 
فذهب لتقديم النذر ...





> انتظر منك الرد بالتفصيل وليس بجملة او سطر لا يُستفاد منها شيء ، وبنفس الوقت تقول اين دليلكم ؟ لم تجيبوا على السؤال !!! ....الخ




انا اقوم بالرد على النقطة الهامة في كلامك 
فليس الرد بطول المداخلة وعدد الكلمات 
ولكنك دائما ترد ردود طويلة وتترك النقطة الهامة في الموضوع 
والنقطة الهامة هنا ، هي ( لا ) النافية واستخداماتها 

وقد كتبت لك آية قرآنية بها ( لا تقربوا الصلاة ) وهي احدى استخدامات لا النافية الواضحة ، فهل يأمر القرآن هنا بعدم الصلاة ؟؟؟

اذا قلت نعم : حق لك ان تقول ان بولس يستخدم ( لا ) النافية لكي يأمر بعدم الختان ...

مع المقارنة الواضحة ان بولس قال 
( ان ) اختتنتم (لا ) ينفعكم المسيح ...

وواضح لمن يدرس العربي في الصف الابتدائي ان النفي هنا ليس للختان ، ولكن للانتفاع بعمل المسيح ...

في انتظار الرد على جوهر الموضوع ...


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

يبدو انك لم تقرأ ما كتبته لك جيدا ولهذا ساعيده لك مرة اخرى واضع ردك عليه لتعرف الخطأ الذي وضعت نفسك به.




> رسالة بولس الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح الخامس:
> 
> 2 ها انا بولس اقول لكم انه ان اختتنتم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا.
> 
> ...


 
*الم تلاحظ يا نيومان بانني ربطت ( لا ) النافية مع المنفعة ؟*

*لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئا : اختفاء المنفعة *

*ولكن السؤال الان : كيف ستختفي منفعة المسيح ؟*

*الجواب : اذا اختتنتم *

*والسؤال الان : هل تريد انت منفعة المسيح ام الختان ؟*

*الجواب : بالطبع ستختار منفعة المسيح *

*السؤال : وحتى تحصل على هذه المنفعة ، ما هو المطلوب منك يا نيومان ؟*

*الجواب : المطلوب ان لا اختتن.*

*وبالتالي قام بولس بالغاء الختان وبطريقة ذكية.*


*اما سؤالك التالي وبالرغم انني لا احب ان اتكلم بالاسلاميات هنا :*




> دعني اسألك من القرآن لكي تفهم :
> 
> (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى ) (النساء:43)
> 
> ...


 
نعم يا عزيزي نيومان ان الله قد نهانا عن الصلاة ولكنها مشروطة ( وانتم سكارى ) ، اما غير السكارى ومع التقيد بفروض الصلاة فعليهم الصلاة ولا نفي ولا نهي عليهم.

تخيل ان هناك شخص يبقى سكران على مدار الساعة ، فلا يجوز له الصلاة لان الله تعالى نهاه عنها ، وباللحظة التي يقرر هذا السكران بان يصحى من سكرته وعاهد الله بان لا يعود الى السكر من جديد فهنا انتهى النهي عن الصلاة.

فاذا عاد وسكر مرة اخرى ، يعود النهي من جديد.


*دعنا نطبقها على الختان :*

*اذا اختتنت ( سكرت ) ، فلن تحصل على منفعة المسيح ( نهانا الله عن الصلاة ).*

*اذا لم تختتن ( لم تسكر ) ، ستحصل على منفعة المسيح ( انتهى سبب النهي وعليك بالصلاة ).*



*اما النقطة الثانية :*




> الدخول في التفسير كل عدد على حده ، هو الموضوع الآخر
> وليس النص ..


 
هل تتفضل وتفسر لنا النصوص بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة مع توضيح الطهارة والقربان ؟

20 فلما سمعوا كانوا يمجدون الرب و قالوا له انت ترى ايها الاخ كم يوجد ربوة من اليهود الذين امنوا و هم جميعا غيورون للناموس 21 و قد اخبروا عنك انك تعلم جميع اليهود الذين بين الامم الارتداد عن موسى قائلا ان لا يختنوا اولادهم و لا يسلكوا حسب العوائد 22 فاذا ماذا يكون لا بد على كل حال ان يجتمع الجمهور لانهم سيسمعون انك قد جئت 23 فافعل هذا الذي نقول لك عندنا اربعة رجال عليهم نذر 24 خذ هؤلاء و تطهر معهم و انفق عليهم ليحلقوا رؤوسهم فيعلم الجميع ان ليس شيء مما اخبروا عنك بل تسلك انت ايضا حافظا للناموس 25 و اما من جهة الذين امنوا من الامم فارسلنا نحن اليهم و حكمنا ان لا يحفظوا شيئا مثل ذلك سوى ان يحافظوا على انفسهم مما ذبح للاصنام و من الدم و المخنوق و الزنا 26 حينئذ اخذ بولس الرجال في الغد و تطهر معهم و دخل الهيكل مخبرا بكمال ايام التطهير الى ان يقرب عن كل واحد منهم القربان





> قدم بولس قربان ولم يقدم ذبيحة
> اذا قرأت النص كله بفهم ووعي ولم تمسك الحرف لعرفت ان بولس كان عليه نذرا
> فذهب لتقديم النذر


 
هل تفضلت ووضحت لنا الفرق بين القربان والذبيحة ؟

هل تفضلت واشرت لنا اين النص الذي يقول فيه ان بولس كان عليه نذرا؟





> وواضح لمن يدرس العربي في الصف الابتدائي ان النفي هنا ليس للختان ، ولكن للانتفاع بعمل المسيح ...


 
وانا اتفق معك تماما والدليل في بداية مداخلتي .

انتظر ردك


----------



## dr.abel malek (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158*

[peace upon you 
i think that  paul was the real founder of cristianity
i will give you in each visit a proof 
see you later :close_tem


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم الم&#158*

*اسمحوا لى ان اختصر الموضوع على كل الاطراف واقضى على كل هذه الادعاءات من جذورها فكل ما فى الامر انه كان هناك شيخ مسلم اسمه رحمة الله الهندى ادعى فى احد كتبه ان بولس حرف الانجيل وانه من وضع العقيدة المسيحية كمحاولة اخرى فاشلة من المسلمين لاثبات اكذوبة التحريف والتى اشك انهم مقتنعين بها ونقل عنه شيخ اخر اسمه احمد ديدات هذا الكلام وكليهما لم يأتى بادنى دليل على كلامه لكن كما نعرف كلنا فان المسلمين لا يحتاجون لدليل ليصدقوا شيوخهم فما يقوله الشيوخ يجب ان يقول المسلمين وراؤه امين حتى لو كان يخالف كل عقل ومنطق وعلى اى حال ساضع فى رسالتى هذه والتى يليها الرد المفحم من كتب المسلمين على كل من ينكر رسولية القديس بولس.

الرد نقلا عن الاخ فادى نقلا عن منظمة مسيحيى البالتوك:*

*بولس رسول الله من القرآن فلماذا يهاجمه المسلمون​​​*​ *واضرب لهم مثلاً اصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون . اذ ارسلنا
اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون 
( سورة يس :13-14).​1. بولس من رسل المسيح​تفسير ابن كثير​قَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ وَهْب بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ شُعَيْب الْجِبَابِيّ قَالَ كَانَ اِسْم الرَّسُولَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ شَمْعُون وَيُوحَنَّا وَاسْم الثَّالِث بُولُص وَالْقَرْيَة أَنْطَاكِيَّة " فَقَالُوا " أَيْ لِأَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة وَزَعَمَ قَتَادَة أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة .​*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=14&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0​*​**تفسير الدر المنثور بالتفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي​وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن شعيب الجبائي قال‏:‏ اسم الرسولين اللذين قالا ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏}‏ شمعون‏.‏ ويوحنا‏.‏ واسم ‏(‏الثالث‏)‏ بولص‏
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ اسم الثالث الذي عزز به سمعون بن يوحنا‏.‏​والثالث بولص، ​
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=428​*
تفسير البغوي ( معالم التنزيل )​اذ ارسلنا اثنين . قال وهب : يوحنا​وبولس فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث. يعني قوينا. بثالث. برسول ثالث هو شمعون 
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?SwraNo=36&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=9
​
تفسير فتح القدير​وقيل : سمعان ويحيى​ وبولس ​
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?SwraNo=36&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=8&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=8​الاتقان في علوم القران ج 2 فصل  في المبهمات​اذ ارسلنا اليهم اثنين " يس :14 , هما : شمعون ويوحنا ,​والثالث بولس ​
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=26​
 إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا القرآن الكريم- محمد بن محمد العمادي أبو السعود تفسير سورة يس 14
ارسلنا اليهم اثنين بناء على انه كان بأمره تعالى لتكميل التمثيل وتتميم التسلية وهما يحيى وبولس 
​تفسير القرطبي ( الجامع لأحكام القرآن )​قَالَ اِبْن إِسْحَاق : وَكَانَ الَّذِي بَعَثَهُمْ عِيسَى مِنْ الْحَوَارِيِّينَ وَالْأَتْبَاع بُطْرُس وبولس إِلَى رُومِيَّة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=61&nAya=14


 زاد المسير في علم التفسير-عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي تفسير سورة يس 14
يوحنا وبولس قاله وهب بن منبه والثالث تومان وبولس قاله مقاتل​
سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الثاني​​​باب أسماء رسل عيسى
تعتبر من اقوى كتب السيرة
قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض بطرس الحواري ، ومعه بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس وتوماس إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى أفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف; ويعقوبس إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ; ويهوذا ، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس 
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes2713.htm


​
**الروض الأنف > الجزء الرابع*​​​* باب أسماء رسل عيسى *​
*قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض بطرس الحواري ، ومعه​*​*بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس وتوماس إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى إفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف ، ويعقوبس إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ، ويهوذا ، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس 
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=rwd4233.htm

سافترض ان كل ما سبق ليس بصحيح
فهل هناك من يخبرنا بتفسير هذا الاية؟؟؟؟
من هم الرسول؟؟؟
هناك 3 اراء من كتاب " زاد المسير في علم التفسير "
 ورأيان من ثلاث يقولان ان احدهم بولس الرسول و الثالث يقول :
اسم الرسولين صادق و مصدوق
السؤال هل هناك اي كتاب يهودي او مسيحي او تاريخي ذكر ان من اسماء رسول المسيح صادق و مصدوق؟؟؟؟
ان كان لا فلا يوخذ هذا الرأي لانه باطل تاريخياً 
اذا هناك الرأيان الذان يقولان بولص احد الرسول
هما الصحيحان تاريخياً 


لنكمل
2. قصة ايمان الرسول بولص و كيف ظهر له السيد المسيح و كيف ذهب الى دمشق*​*
البداية والنهاية > الجزء الثاني​وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له: ضينا، وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة؛ خوفا من بولص اليهودي، وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح، ولما جاء به. وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات، رحمه الله. ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح، عليه السلام، قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغاله وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا، فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه، فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح، فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه، وسأله أن يمسح عينيه؛ ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال: اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك. فجاء إليه فدعا، فرد عليه بصره،وحسن إيمان​بولص بالمسيح، عليه السلام، أنه عبد الله ورسوله، وبنيت له كنيسة باسمه، فهي كنيسة بولص المشهورة بدمشق​http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=24​​تاريخ اليعقوبي - الصفحة  31​وكان بولس أشد الناس عليهم، وأعظمهم إيذاء لهم، وكان يقتل من يقدر عليه منهم، ويطلبهم في كل موضع، فخرج يريد دمشق ليجمع قوماً كانوا بها، فسمع صوتاً يناديه: يا​بولس، كم تضطهدني! ففزع حتى لم يبصر، ثم جاءه حنانيا، فقدس عليه حتى انصرف، وبرأت عينه، فصار يقوم في الكنائس، فيذكر المسيح، ويقدسه، فأرادت اليهود قتله، فهرب منهم، وصار مع التلامذة يدعو الناس، ويتكلم بمثل ما يتكلمون به، ويظهر الزهد في الدنيا، والتقليل منها، حتى قدمه الحواريون جميعا على أنفسهم، وصيروه رأسهم. وكان يقوم فيتكلم، ويذكر أمر بني إسرائيل والأنبياء، ويذكر حال المسيح، ويقول: ميلوا بنا إلى الأمم، كما قال الله للمسيح: إني وضعتك نوراً للأمم، فتصير إخلاصاً إلى أقطار الأرض، فتكلم كل رجل منهم برأيه، وقالوا: ينبغي أن يحتفظ بناموس، وأن يرسل إلى كل بلد من يدعو إلى هذا الدين، وينهاهم عن الذبائح للأوثان، وعن الزنا، وعن أكل الدم.
وخرج بولس ومعه رجلان إلى أنطاكية ليقيموا دين المعمودية، ثم رجع بولس، وأخذ، فحمل إلى ملك رومية فقام فتكلم، وذكر حال المسيح، فتحالف قوم على قتله لإفساده دينهم، وذكره المسيح وتقديسه عليه 
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



​
مختصر تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ص 991​قال وهب بن منبه: كان بولس من رؤساء اليهود وأشدهم بأساً، وأعظمهم شأناً في إنكار ما جاء به المسيح عليه السلام ودفعه، ودفع الناس عنه.
فجمع العساكر وسار إلى المسيح عليه السلام ليقتله ويمنعه عن دخول دمشق، فلقيه بكوكبا فضربه ملك بجناحه، فأعماه، ورأى من دلائل أمره والأحوال التي لم يصل معها إلى ما أراد من مكروهه ما اضطره إلى الإيمان به، والتصديق بما جاء به، فأتى المسيح على ذلك، وسأله أن يفتح عينيه فقال له المسيح: كم تسعى في أذاي وأذى من هو معي، وتفعل وتصنع.
ثم قال له المسيح: امض حتى تدخل دمشق وخذ في السوق الطويل الممدود في وسط المدينة، يعني دمشق، حتى تصير في آخره وتصير إلى حنينا وكان حنينا قد اختفى منه فزعاً في مغارة نحو الباب الشرقي حتى يفتح عينينك.
فأتاه عند الكنيسة المصلبة وهي الكنيسة المنسوبة إليه اليوم، وكان​بولس قد أخذ ابن أخيه، وكان قد آمن بالمسيح فحلق وسط رأسه ونادى عليه ورحمه حتى مات، فمن ثم أخذ النصارى حلق وسط رؤوسهم للتأسي بذلك، فيما كان عوقب به، وإنه كالتواضع لا كالعيب لمن آمن بالمسيح عليه السلام
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



​
المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار للمقريزي ص 1261​وسار شمعون إلى سميساط وحلب ومنبج وبزنطية وقتل في سابع أبيب. وسار ميتاس إلى بلاد الشرق وقتل في ثامن عشر برمهات. وسار ​بولص الطرسوسي إلى دمشق وبلاد الروم وروميه بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين، ونقله يوحنا إلى اللغة الرومية، وقتل متى بقرطاجنة في ثامن عشر بابه بعدما استجاب له بشر كثير. وسار يعقوب بن حلفا إلى بلاد الهند ورجع إلى القدس وقتل في عاشر امشير. وسار يهوذا بن يعقوب من أنطاكية إلى الجزيرة فآمن به كثير من الناس ومات في ثاني أبيب. وسار شمعون إلى سميساط وحلب ومنبج وبزنطية وقتل في سابع أبيب. وسار ميتاس إلى بلاد الشرق وقتل في ثامن عشر برمهات. وسار بولص الطرسوسي إلى دمشق وبلاد الروم وروميه فقتل في خامس أبيب
وتفرّق أيضاً سبعون رسولاً أخر في البلاد، فآمن بهم الخلائق، ومن هؤلاء السبعين: مرقص الإنجيليّ، وكان اسمه أوّلاً يوحنا، فعرف ثلاثة ألسن، الفرنجيّ والعبراني واليونانيّ، ومض إلى بطرس برومية وصحبه وكتب الإنجيل عنده بالفرنجية بعد رفع المسيح باثنتي عشرة سنة، ودعا الناس برومية ومصر والحبشة والنوبة، وأقام حنانيا أسقفاً على الإسكندرية، وخرج إلى برقة فكثرت النصارى في أيامه، وقتل في ثاني عيد الفسح بالإسكندرية. ومن السبعين أيضاَ لوقا الإنجيليّ الطبيب، تلميذ بولص، كتب الإنجيل باليونانية عن بولص بالإسكندرية بعد رفع المسيح بعشرين سنة
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )

​
تاريخ الرسل والملوك ص 249​وكان ممن وجه من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا في الأرض بعدهم، فطرس الحواري ومعه بولس​​ - وكان من الأتباع، ولم يكن من الحواريين - إلى رومية، وأندراييس ومثى إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس - وهي فيما نرى للأساود - وتوماس إلى أرض بابل من أرض المشرق، وفيلبس إلى القيروان وقرطاجنة، وهي إفريقية، ويحنس إلى دفسوس، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف، ويعقوبس إلى أوريشليم، وهي إيليا بيت المقدس، وابن تلما إلى العرابية، وهي أرض الحجاز، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر دون أفريقية، ويهوذا -ولم يكن من الحواريين - إلى أريوبس، جعل مكان يوذس زكريا يوطا، حين أحدث ما أحدث
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



قصص الانبياء ج 1 ص575
وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له ضينا وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة خوفا من بولس اليهودي وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح ولما جاء به وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات رحمه الله
ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح عليه السلام قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغالة وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه وسأله أن يمسح عينيه ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك فجاء إليه فدعا فرد عليه بصره وحسن إيمان بولص بالمسيح عليه السلام أنه عبد الله ورسوله وبنيت له كنيسته باسمه فهي كنيسة بولص المشهورة بدمشق من زمن فتحها الصحابة رضي 



​**3. الرسول بولس كتب 14 رسالة*​*تاريخ ابن خلدون ج1 ص287  و   ج2 ص167​ومن شريعة عيسى صلوات الله عليه المتلقاة من الحواريين نسخ الإنجيل الأربعة وكتب القتاليقون سبع رسائل وثامنها الأبريكسيس في قصص الرسل وكتاب ​بولس أربع عشرة رسالةوكتاب أقليمنطس وفيه الأحكام وكتاب أبو غالمسيس وفيه رؤيا يوحنا بن زبدى‏​
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=163&CID=15


*4. القديس بولس*
*تفسير  التحرير و التنوير للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور ج 1 ص 727 (في اسفل الصفحة اخر سطر)*
*كذلك جاءت المسيحية مقصورة على دعوة بني إسرائيل حتى دعا الناس إليها القديس بولس بعد المسيح بنحو ثلاثين سنة*


*5. بولس من دعاة الهدى*
*تفسير  التحرير و التنوير للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور ج1 ص1113 *
*( وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله ) . ومن جملة ذلك أن ينصروا القائم بالدين بعد عيسى من أتباعه مثل بولس وبطرس وغيرهما من دعاة الهدى*
​*6. اقوال الرسول بولص التي ذكرت في القران و الاحاديث*
*
ان القرآن والحديث النبوى سرقوا اقوال بولس الرسول حرفيا وذكرها محمد على انها اقواله وهى من كتابات بولس  الرسول نذكر منها على سبيل المثال فقط لا الحصر:*
*
اولا: (1كو9:2)( بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه ) وهو نفس حديث ينسبه محمد لنفسه فى وصف الجنة 
*‏أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا‏
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحميدي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو الزناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعرج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال الله ‏ ‏أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر فاقرءوا إن شئتم 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5068
*( البخارى كتاب بدء الخلق 3005 حَدَّثَنَا الْحُمَيْدِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الزِّنَادِ عَنِ الْأَعْرَجِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِي اللَّهم عَنْهم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ اللَّهُ أَعْدَدْتُ لِعِبَادِي الصَّالِحِينَ مَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَلَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ وَلَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ فَاقْرَءُوا إِنْ شِئْتُمْ ( فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ ) *.. وتوجد مخطوطات عمرها قبل محمد بمئات السنين بها اقوال بولس هذة حتى لايقول المسلمون ان المحرفون اخذوها من محمد فلماذا ينطق محمد بنفس اقوال بولس هذا المحتقر فى نظرك؟*
*
ثانيا : فى رسالة بولس الشهيرة الاولى الى كورنثوس اصحاح 12 ( 14 فان الجسد ايضا ليس عضوا واحدا بل اعضاء كثيرة15 ان قالت الرجل لاني لست يدا لست من الجسد افلم تكن لذلك من الجسد 16 و ان قالت الاذن لاني لست عينا لست من الجسد افلم تكن لذلك من الجسد 20 فالان اعضاء كثيرة و لكن جسد واحد26فان كان عضو واحد يتالم فجميع الاعضاء تتالم معه و ان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه 27 و اما انتم فجسد المسيح و اعضاؤه افرادا )*
* ومن يقرا هذا الكلام يرى ان نبى الاسلام سرقه  كما فى الحديث الصحيح 
*‏مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد‏
*
فى صحيح مسلم 4685 حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّاءُ عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَثَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَوَادِّهِمْ وَتَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَعَاطُفِهِمْ مَثَلُ الْجَسَدِ إِذَا اشْتَكَى مِنْهُ عُضْوٌ تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ الْجَسَدِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَقُ الْحَنْظَلِيُّ أَخْبَرَنَا جَرِيرٌ عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِنَحْوِهِ *
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4685&doc=1*
*
ثالثا: رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى تسالونيكى اصحاح 2... وفيها تحدث بولس عن مايعرف اسلاميا بالمسيح الدجال وهو اول من تكلم عنه ومنه سرقت  الاحاديث انه سياتى المسيح الدجال ليضل البشر*
*يقول بولس الرسول: ( لا يخدعنكم احد على طريقة ما لانه لا ياتي ان لم يات الارتداد اولا و يستعلن انسان الخطية ابن الهلاك 4 المقاوم و المرتفع على كل ما يدعى الها او معبودا حتى انه يجلس في هيكل الله كاله مظهرا نفسه انه اله 5 اما تذكرون اني و انا بعد عندكم كنت اقول لكم هذا6 و الان تعلمون ما يحجز حتى يستعلن في وقته7 لان سر الاثم الان يعمل فقط الى ان يرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الان8 و حينئذ سيستعلن الاثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه و يبطله بظهور مجيئه 9 الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة و بايات و عجائب كاذبة10 و بكل خديعة الاثم في الهالكين لانهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا*
*
سؤال هام: لم يتكلم احد عن المسيح الدجال نهائيا فى التوراة وفى الانجيل .. ثم تنبا بولس عن المسيح الدجال وهو الوحيد الذى تكلم عنه فى رسائله.... ثم بعد 600 سنة ظهر محمد وتكلم عن المسيح الدجال مؤكدا ظهورة ومجيئة...*
* والسؤال هنا ان كان بولس مدعى وكاذب وليس من عند الله فكيف عرف وتنبا عن المسيح الدجال وهو مااكده نبى الاسلام فى الحديث التالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=27616*

*
رابعا: ان قصة الإسراء والمعراج التى قالها محمد للمسلمين بدون شاهد واحد على هذا الحدث ..  سرق فكرته من رسائل بولس حيث بولس هو الذى اتم الاسراء والمعراج وسرق محمد هذا منه*
*جاء فى رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس 
( 1انه لا يوافقني ان افتخر فاني اتي الى مناظر الرب و اعلاناته2 اعرف انسانا في المسيح قبل اربع عشرة سنة افي الجسد لست اعلم ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم الله يعلم اختطف هذا الى السماء الثالثة و اعرف هذا الانسان افي الجسد ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم الله يعلم3 انه اختطف الى الفردوس و سمع كلمات لا ينطق بها و لا يسوغ لانسان ان يتكلم بها4 )
*
*محمد الحرامي:
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5821*
*المزيد من الأمثلة:*
*
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيْمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كَفْراً لَنْ تُقْبَل تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأَولَئِكً هُمُ الضَّـالُّونَ" (سورة آل عمران3: 90)  مسروق سرقة مباشرة من  (لان الذين استنيروا و سقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم ايضا للتوبة (العبرانيين 6 : 4 - 6)*
*
 انظر الى هذه الاقوال التى ذكرها بولس قبل الاسلام ب 600 سنة وتجدها فى القران.. فإليك اماكنها برسائل بولس واماكنها بالقران: 
1. مبدا رد الاساءة بالإحسان ( رو 12: 17-21)( فصلت 34)
2. البوق الاخير( 1كو15: 52)( النمل 87 الزمر 68 المدثر 8)
3. كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسة ( غل 6: 5)( فصلت 46)
4. مايزرعة الانسان اياة يحصد ( غل 6 : 7) ( الشورى 20)
5. اخلى المسيح نفسة اخذا صورة عبد ( فيلبى 2: 6)( النساء 172)
6. الله قريب( فيلبى 4: 5)( هود 61)
7. غضب الله على اليهود ( 1تس 2: 15و16)( ال عمران 112)
8. الله ليس بظالم ( عب 6: 10)( فصلت 46)
9. ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف، فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به، وإن أصابته فتنة، انقلب على وجهه، خسر الدنيا والآخرة. ذلك هو الخسران المبين [ ( الحج 11 ).
لقد ورد المعنى نفسه في رسالة بولس، ومنها سرق رسول الاسلام: "إن الحرف يقتل، والـروح يُحيي" ( 2 كورنثوس 6:3
10-سورة يس الاية 60: أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ 
تسمى عبادة الاصنام " عبادة الشيطان " كما عند بولس الرسول ( 1 كورنثس 10: 20).

المزيد من الأمثلة:
• جاء فى الحديث ( صحيح مسلم كتاب مقدمة) 8 و حدثني حرملة بن يحيى بن عبد الله بن حرملة بن عمران التجيبي قال حدثنا ابن وهب قال حدثني أبو شريح أنه سمع شراحيل بن يزيد يقول أخبرني مسلم ابن يسار أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقولا قال رسول الله صلى اللهم عليه وسلم يكون في آخر الزمان دجالون كذابون يأتونكم من الأحاديث بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم فإياكم وإياهم لا يضلونكم ولا يفتنونكم *

وقال بولس( و لكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة و تعاليم شياطين (تيموثاوس الأولى 4 : 1) ( و لكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما اى مرفوضا (غلاطية 1 : 8)


• وعن النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( المسلمون كرجل واحد إن اشتكى عينه اشتكى كله ، وإن اشتكى رأسه اشتكى كله ) مسلم (2586(
وهذا تجدة حرفيا فى رسالة بولس حيث يقول ( لا تقدر العين ان تقول لليد لا حاجة لي اليك او الراس ايضا للرجلين لا حاجة لي اليكما (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 21) 26 فان كان عضو واحد يتالم فجميع الاعضاء تتالم معه و ان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه


• فضل اليهود على العالم اى ان الله فضلهم على العالم 
روميه 3 : 1 اذا ما هو فضل اليهودي او ما هو نفع الختان2 كثير على كل وجه اما اولا فلانهم استؤمنوا على اقوال الله3 فماذا ان كان قوم لم يكونوا امناء افلعل عدم امانتهم يبطل امانة الله 

وهنا نرى ان بولس يقول ان فضل اليهود كثير والدليل الاول لذلك هو لانهم استؤمنوا على اقوال الله
والقران يقول ان الله فضل بنى اسرائيل على العالمين كما قال بولس 
)وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ) (الجاثـية:16) 

.*

*الملائكة
و عن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته رياحا و خدامه لهيب نار (العبرانيين 1 : 7)

الله خلق الملائكه وهى خدامه لهيب بنار .. ومن هذة الملائكه سقط ابليس واعوانه فصاروا شياطين .. 

والقران بقول وفي الأعراف (12): "قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلَّا تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ" 


• الصيام العائلى

قال بولس بان اثناء الصيام يتم الامتناع عن المعاشرات الجنسيه .. وهذا ماقاله القرآن ايضا .. الامتناع اثناء الصيام 

(لا يسلب احدكم الاخر الا ان يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم و الصلاة ثم تجتمعوا ايضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم (كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 5)
فهل بولس هو مؤلف المسيحية ام هو مؤلف الاسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انظر الى تنبؤات بولس الرسول النبوية فى كتاباتة ((تيموثاوس الأولى 4)
1 و لكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة و تعاليم شياطين ( وهو مايحدث الان وتنبا بة بولس بارتداد المسيحيين عن المسيحية فى الايام الاخيرة )
2 في رياء اقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم
3 مانعين عن الزواج ( وهو مايحدث الآن فى اوربا وامريكا حيث يعزف الكثيرين عن عن الزواج مفضلين الزنا)و امرين ان يمتنع عن اطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين ( وهو ماعملة الاسلام بتحريم اكل الخنزير ) و عارفي الحق


اخيرا ارجو ان تقرا رسائل بولس لتعرف هل هى وحى من الله ام لا.... واليك مثال منها 

رسالة بولس الاولى الى كورنثوس اصحاح 13 
1 ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس و الملائكة و لكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن
2 و ان كانت لي نبوة و اعلم جميع الاسرار و كل علم و ان كان لي كل الايمان حتى انقل الجبال و لكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا
3 و ان اطعمت كل اموالي و ان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق و لكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا
4 المحبة تتانى و ترفق المحبة لا تحسد المحبة لا تتفاخر و لا تنتفخ
5 و لا تقبح و لا تطلب ما لنفسها و لا تحتد و لا تظن السوء
6 و لا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق
7 و تحتمل كل شيء و تصدق كل شيء و ترجو كل شيء و تصبر على كل شيء
8 المحبة لا تسقط ابدا و اما النبوات فستبطل و الالسنة فستنتهي و العلم فسيبطل 


فهل كلام كهذا لسنا فى حاجة الية؟؟؟ وهل الكلام السابق من كلام البشر؟؟؟ 

من يقول ان بولس هو مؤلف المسيحية اقول له ولماذا اذن سرق عنه نبى الاسلام؟؟؟ ومن يعترض على بولس اقول له ان شخصا مثل عمر ليس نبى ومع ذلك كان يقول كلاما يدعى محمد انه ينزل عليه ويكتبه  فى القرآن فى اليوم التالى

روى البخاري وغيره أن عمراً قال: وافقتُ ربي في ثلاث. قلت: يا رسول الله لو أخذتَ من مقام إبراهيم مصلّى. فنزلت: “وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلَّى ; (البقرة 2: 125). وقلت: يا رسول الله، إن نساءك يدخل عليهن البَرّ والفاجر، فلو أمرتَهن أن يحتجبْنَ. فنزلت آية الحجاب: “وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَا سْأَلوُهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ ; (الأحزاب 33: 53). واجتمع على رسول الله نساؤه في الغيرة، فقلت لهن: عسى ربه إن طلَّقكن أن يبدّله أزواجاً خيراً منكنّ. فنزلت كذلك “عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِنْ طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجاً خَيْراً مِنْكُنَّ ; (التحريم 66: 5) (الإتقان للسيوطي ما نزل من القرآن على الصحابة).

فلماذا تستعجب ان يعطى الله بولس وحيا سماويا ؟؟؟؟ 

• ليس بولس هو مؤلف المسيحية او المنادى بالتثليث وحده.. فكتابات الحوارى بطرس ( رسائل بطرس الرسول) وكذلك كتابات الحوارى يعقوب وكذلك كتابات الحوارى يوحنا مبنية على اساس ان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم وان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا .. وهم الحواريون الذين شهد لهم القران اعظم شهادة
*​ 
*إذاً يجب على المسلم ان يقول بولس صلى الله عليه و سلام*​ 

نقلا عن منظمة مسيحيى البالتوك www.christpal.com


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل جاء بولس بديانة جديدة تخالف تعاليم المž*

:999:الرب يسوع يبارككم على هذه التوضيحات


----------

